# Let's see your tanks.



## Shan4404

Here's my most recent. I plan to switch stuff around soon! I see so many awesome tanks on here I get new ideas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy




----------



## FishFan13

Here is my 5.5 gallon tank I am dry starting.


----------



## myrrhiam

20 long, 10, and 5 (not sure why the last pic is flipped sideways  )


----------



## AbbeysDad

My 60g.


----------



## BROMLaar

That's my 20 gallon long, it has a carpet of Monte Carlo and currently growing out rotala in the back to get a nice bush out of them! I have a 55 gallon fish only tank and a 10, 5, and 2.5 gallon planted tank which all don't look the best right now because I've been using them as holding tanks temporarily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottW

My 60 gallon. Im going for the jungle look.


----------



## Sius

My 40 Breeder. Started Nov 8th.
White Cloud Mountain Minnows
SAE
Red Cherry Shrimp
Amano Shrimp
Corydoras habrosus
2 Fluval Aqua Fresh & Plant 2.0 Led 36-46in
CO2 using Atomic CO2 Diffuser - 60mm 
Aquaclear 50
SunSun 304B
Eheim 350 Surface Skimmer
Using NilocG LIQUID NPK+M | LIQUID MICRO AND MACRO on EI schedule (Great results after less than a month)
This forum has been great!


----------



## steveo

My 56 gallon planted tank w/ South American fish.


----------



## bleumoon

awesome tanks, any more?


----------



## Shan4404

bleumoon said:


> awesome tanks, any more?












Update! It's still a random mess lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerclown

Here is my current tank,Landen 60 p" The Wild Child" still growing...


----------



## Mattb126

Shan4404 said:


> Here's my most recent. I plan to switch stuff around soon! I see so many awesome tanks on here I get new ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tiger Barbs with angels and gouramis?!? Noo


----------



## ed.junior

60l tank, stem plants still growing. Moss wall just started.










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PEdwards

That's a really pretty tank Ed.


----------



## Shan4404

Mattb126 said:


> Tiger Barbs with angels and gouramis?!? Noo




Yeaaah zero problems at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Shan4404 said:


> Yeaaah zero problems at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had 12 tiger barbs kill 2 angels in my 55 within 4 days. Just my experience. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404

Mattb126 said:


> I had 12 tiger barbs kill 2 angels in my 55 within 4 days. Just my experience.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk




I've had 4 tiger barbs kill zero angels in 186 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Shan4404 said:


> I've had 4 tiger barbs kill zero angels in 186 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## ed.junior

PEdwards said:


> That's a really pretty tank Ed.


Thanks man. Long way to go...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## goodbytes

56 gallon column. Its gotten a bit overgrown lately.


----------



## Hitaiwan666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doogy262

*tanks*

90 gallon Discus
40 breeder
45 gallon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTYT5GzT66U


----------



## Christophe




----------



## Mr petes

that is a beautiful tank Ed. what plants did you use in that tank?


----------



## Izzy-

My 40B. Jungle tanks are my fav.


----------



## Mr petes

This is my first attempt to do a Dutch style aquascape!


----------



## MCHRKiller

Longgonedaddy: That piece of wood is awesome....and the angel is huge! What size tank is it? I really like the very natural, simple, almost biotopish feel of this tank. 

myrrhiam: lol, the use of the herp lamp is a good idea and much safer than a clamp light. Nice looking tanks. 

steveo: one of the best 56 columns I have seen. I know first hand what a pain these tanks can be to scape. 

A pic of my 2 favorite planted tanks:









75G








50G


----------



## Mattb126

MCHRKiller said:


> Longgonedaddy: That piece of wood is awesome....and the angel is huge! What size tank is it? I really like the very natural, simple, almost biotopish feel of this tank.
> 
> myrrhiam: lol, the use of the herp lamp is a good idea and much safer than a clamp light. Nice looking tanks.
> 
> steveo: one of the best 56 columns I have seen. I know first hand what a pain these tanks can be to scape.
> 
> A pic of my 2 favorite planted tanks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50G


Makes me miss my Oscars, I loved them but didn't like the way my tanks looked. I wish I knew what I know now then about plants and aquascaping. 

Nice tanks


----------



## MCHRKiller

Honestly Ive never had an Oscar trash a tank....Ive owned many different types and species of Astronotus over the years and none have dug or messed with the scape. I wish more folks would keep their Os in scaped tanks with plants and decor.

Also Crassipinnis dont actually tap out at 9"...the fish pictured is 11" and growing and is a confirmed wild A.crassipinnis. There are no "mini" Os as previously thought


----------



## ed.junior

Mr petes said:


> that is a beautiful tank Ed. what plants did you use in that tank?


Thanks man.
I'm still messing around a lot with it.


Front to back, left to right:

Hemianthus Glomeratus
Cryptocoryne wendtii? Not sure...
HC Cuba
Pogostemon Helferii
Riccardia Chamedryfolia
Eriocaulon something, sp?
---------
Rotala Colorata
Vesicularia Montagnei
A. Reineckii Mini
Anubia var. Nana
Anubia Pinto
Hidrocotyle Tripartita
Staurogyne Repens
Rotala Rotundifolia
Pogostemon Erectus
----------
Heteranthera Zoosterifolia
Rotala Macrandra Narrow
Limnophila Hippuridoides
Ammannia Praetermissa
Ludwigia Repens Rubin
----------
Moss wall of Vesicularia Montagnei




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy

MCHRKiller said:


> Longgonedaddy: That piece of wood is awesome....and the angel is huge! What size tank is it? I really like the very natural, simple, almost biotopish feel of this tank


Thanks for buying my illusion of a tree stump! It's actually several pieces put together :laugh2:

75g. And yes, the angel is huge, he's probably about 4.5 years old now and as big as my wife's hand. 

Thanks for the compliments! This has been a 30 year dream of a tank for me, and while I didn't keep to a strict biotope, I was sure inspired by the Rio ***** and other blackwater environments. To me, it really is a slice of nature, or at least as close as I can come in a glass box. I don't even place where the leaves and pods go, I just throw them in, and let the currents take them. 

If you care to look more, I have a link in my sig to the journal.


And your oscar tank is stunning! That oscar looks like a tiger prowling the jungle.


----------



## appleton71

My no light/no maintenance 125. Hopefully it'll look a lot different in a month or so.


----------



## MCHRKiller

longgonedaddy said:


> Thanks for buying my illusion of a tree stump! It's actually several pieces put together :laugh2:
> 
> 75g. And yes, the angel is huge, he's probably about 4.5 years old now and as big as my wife's hand.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments! This has been a 30 year dream of a tank for me, and while I didn't keep to a strict biotope, I was sure inspired by the Rio ***** and other blackwater environments. To me, it really is a slice of nature, or at least as close as I can come in a glass box. I don't even place where the leaves and pods go, I just throw them in, and let the currents take them.
> 
> If you care to look more, I have a link in my sig to the journal.
> 
> 
> And your oscar tank is stunning! That oscar looks like a tiger prowling the jungle.


Im more of a fan of Jungle/more nature inspired tanks. Don't get me wrong uber scaped tanks are nice but just not really IMO what an aquarium should look like. I figured your stump was multiple pieces together...it is nicely arranged. I will check out your journal


----------



## Deedledee

*Fluval Fresh 34 gallon*

Here's my planted freshwater tank. Set-up 4 months ago. Pretty happy with the plant growth so far. Using Fluval 88 Co2, but most likely will upgrade to a 10lb. Co2 soon.


----------



## Newtoplants

Here is my 10 gallon desk lamp setup I have posted here before. It is 2 home depot desk lamps each with a 13w CFL and only recently got pressurized CO2. It houses some orange shrimp, some red ramshorn snails, and some juvenile bloodfin tetras that are about ready to go to their larger future home community tank.


----------



## psalm18.2

My 5.2g shrimp tank.


----------



## iter

This is mine in my school at 21 weeks old:


----------



## Danny101

ed.junior said:


> 60l tank, stem plants still growing. Moss wall just started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


nice tank, was wondering if you wanted to sell your trimmings? If so count me in:grin2::grin2:


----------



## ed.junior

Danny101 said:


> nice tank, was wondering if you wanted to sell your trimmings? If so count me in:grin2::grin2:


Well, I give them usually. That would be an upgrade 
But I live in Hamburg, Germany :/


----------



## ustabefast

*40 Gallon planted jungle.*

It's actually more overgrown now than when I took the pic. 
I really should do some trimming!


----------



## BettaBettas

Deedledee said:


> Here's my planted freshwater tank. Set-up 4 months ago. Pretty happy with the plant growth so far. Using Fluval 88 Co2, but most likely will upgrade to a 10lb. Co2 soon.
> View attachment 723194


Wow that tank is unlike anything I have seen before, I think its just the photo to be honest >
The tanks contrast with the plant right next to it makes it look so tropical and beautiful! I love it! the plants inside the tank also have sort of a natural kind of feel, since some of them are a bit overgrown. Really do enjoy your tank and good luck with your future aquascaping with it. :nerd:


----------



## MaroMan

My 75 gallon Collectoritus tank! Are we really ever satisfied with the plants that we have?


----------



## danbayne

iter said:


> This is mine in my school at 21 weeks old:


That looks fantastic. I'm an ORL local, what school is this in???


----------



## discuspaul

Deedledee said:


> Here's my planted freshwater tank. Set-up 4 months ago. Pretty happy with the plant growth so far. Using Fluval 88 Co2, but most likely will upgrade to a 10lb. Co2 soon.
> View attachment 723194





Your Fluval 88 seems to be doing an excellent job on that size of tank - Why bother spending the big $$ upgrading ? lol
If it ain't broke.......



My 88 also does a nice job, but it's on a 10 gal tank.


----------



## Deedledee

Thanks ! I did a major pruning today, so it is looking a little less overgrown. I didn't touch the mountain of moss in the front center, as it is a cherry shrimp nursery, and they are very busy !! Started with 6 & now there are dozens .


----------



## Jsonic

*My 3.7 20 days young*

This is what i have so far, plan on shrimp and CPDs


----------



## Mattb126

Deedledee said:


> Here's my planted freshwater tank. Set-up 4 months ago. Pretty happy with the plant growth so far. Using Fluval 88 Co2, but most likely will upgrade to a 10lb. Co2 soon.
> View attachment 723194


I really like your tank, its like a mixture between natural and an amano style nature aquascape. Looks good!

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul

Jsonic said:


> This is what i have so far, plan on shrimp and CPDs



Your aqua-scape is superb - and the combo of shrimp & cpd's is an excellent choice.


----------



## Deedledee

discuspaul said:


> Your Fluval 88 seems to be doing an excellent job on that size of tank - Why bother spending the big $$ upgrading ? lol
> If it ain't broke.......
> 
> 
> 
> My 88 also does a nice job, but it's on a 10 gal tank.


Yes the 88 does a great job, but a canister only lasts for 10 days ! Also really hard to find at most retailers. Currently costs about $ 70.00 / month. I am hoping a 10 lb. may last a few months ?

Bump:


Mattb126 said:


> I really like your tank, its like a mixture between natural and an amano style nature aquascape. Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


Thanks ! I looked at purchasing the ADA set up, but the cost was crazy. When I did my original hard scape it was very different. The plants have covered all the really nice Seiryu stone, but I'm kinda liking the jungle look :laugh2:

Bump:


----------



## iter

danbayne said:


> That looks fantastic. I'm an ORL local, what school is this in???


It's in the Geneva School on 436, and thanks!


----------



## Jsonic

discuspaul said:


> Your aqua-scape is superb - and the combo of shrimp & cpd's is an excellent choice.


Thank you very much! The CPDs remind me of brook trout and the shrimp will add great color so hopefully i have a nice miniature ecosystem when all is said and done. What do you think of carpeting dwarf tears in the front or is the while trail a good open touch?


----------



## discuspaul

Jsonic said:


> Thank you very much! The CPDs remind me of brook trout and the shrimp will add great color so hopefully i have a nice miniature ecosystem when all is said and done. What do you think of carpeting dwarf tears in the front or is the while trail a good open touch?



I like the contrast of the white trail - I wouldn't cover that up if I were you - but perhaps that's just me.


----------



## Frop

Christophe said:


>


Looks nice. I think brown will be my next substrate color


----------



## Frop

My planted tank has been up for about 10months however I don't do anything to it so the growth sucks. I just bought a ton of supplements for the tank, added CO2, upgraded the light, and joined this website to see if I can get stuff to grow. Specifically dwarf baby tears.



















Bump:


MCHRKiller said:


> Honestly Ive never had an Oscar trash a tank....Ive owned many different types and species of Astronotus over the years and none have dug or messed with the scape. I wish more folks would keep their Os in scaped tanks with plants and decor.
> 
> Also Crassipinnis dont actually tap out at 9"...the fish pictured is 11" and growing and is a confirmed wild A.crassipinnis. There are no "mini" Os as previously thought


I put plants in our oscars tank. Over time he will remove all the plants. Usually hiding behind them, chasing a fish, or missing to eat the fish and grabbing the plant in his mouth and then dragging it away. 

Way less plants than he use to have in this photo. Mostly fake. Of the two real ones he uprooted one of them yesterday. So I took the real ones out last night.


----------



## sloo50

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=723762&thumb=1


----------



## MCHRKiller

Frop said:


> I put plants in our oscars tank. Over time he will remove all the plants. Usually hiding behind them, chasing a fish, or missing to eat the fish and grabbing the plant in his mouth and then dragging it away.
> 
> Way less plants than he use to have in this photo. Mostly fake. Of the two real ones he uprooted one of them yesterday. So I took the real ones out last night.


What size tank is that? Curious to know if you reared the fish in a fully decorated tank from baby size and what sort of plants you were using? 

Just their act of being a big fish means stems and shallow rooted non carpeting plants probably wont work. Tough plants and those which are heavily rooted or can be anchored tend to work best. In the case of my planted O tank...not much could move a thick carpet of Val so her antics of swimming or chasing food doesn't bother anything.


----------



## charlie 1

I thought there was another like this?
Why not combine the 2.
Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## Frop

MCHRKiller said:


> What size tank is that? Curious to know if you reared the fish in a fully decorated tank from baby size and what sort of plants you were using?
> 
> Just their act of being a big fish means stems and shallow rooted non carpeting plants probably wont work. Tough plants and those which are heavily rooted or can be anchored tend to work best. In the case of my planted O tank...not much could move a thick carpet of Val so her antics of swimming or chasing food doesn't bother anything.


It's a 29gallon. Same base dimensions as my 20gallon planted just taller. We got the oscar about a year back. He was larger than the others at petsmart. So not really a baby. 

Maybe if my planted tank works out I may put all the plants in this 29 gallon and see if I can give it another go (using CO2). My dad has a 60 gallon and grows a lot of new plants in his 20 and transfers when it gets too big.


----------



## DTJB821

Month and a half into my setup. Jungle Val in the back has finally took off, and should be climbing up into the crypt soon enough!


----------



## MCHRKiller

Frop said:


> It's a 29gallon. Same base dimensions as my 20gallon planted just taller. We got the oscar about a year back. He was larger than the others at petsmart. So not really a baby.
> 
> Maybe if my planted tank works out I may put all the plants in this 29 gallon and see if I can give it another go (using CO2). My dad has a 60 gallon and grows a lot of new plants in his 20 and transfers when it gets too big.


Some of your issue is the tank size; Oscars are very large fish and when confined have a higher tendency to disturb their tank due to frustration. The fish is also on the small side to be a year old...they typically hit about 10" in their first year. Do remember these fish have the potential to get 16" and a minimum sized tank is 75 gallons. I would consider rehoming or upgrading the fish ASAP.


----------



## BettaBettas

:crying:


Frop said:


>



Ya need a bigger tank  > :crying: 0
if you don't move them to a larger tank (about 3 or 4x the size its in right now) it will be susceptible to mental illnesses.


----------



## jetnphx

60 gallon
CO2 w\ 3x96W CFL
These is from Day 1, 1 , 2 and 3 Months, and today (10 months).
By three month the Rotala had drop all their leaves and had been removed. 
Somewhere around 4 months I pulled the wisteria from the right side. The sword in the middle went crazy, literally filling the center 3rd of the tank. Even with the shade the hair grass is starting to fill in well. In October (6 months) I pulled the center sword and added the val, moss and Carolina from a new source (who will remain nameless). I was in a hurry and did not bother with my normal KMnO4 bath. 
Dropped my pH to 6.5 and finally got the algae mostly under control (with the help of some algae eaters) about the end of the year. Just added a Planted+ 24/7. Not happy, but it is recovering. I'm debating putting in some loaches to deal with the snails.


----------



## DigityDog70

BROMLaar said:


> That's my 20 gallon long, it has a carpet of Monte Carlo and currently growing out rotala in the back to get a nice bush out of them! I have a 55 gallon fish only tank and a 10, 5, and 2.5 gallon planted tank which all don't look the best right now because I've been using them as holding tanks temporarily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi BROMLaar,
I love this tank. How ever did you get that carpet in there? I mean, that's a 'LOT' of Monte Carlo. Why don't you drop your heater to the bottom out of view, since heat rises? Is that a sponge filter in the rear, left side?

Bump:


Frop said:


> Looks nice. I think brown will be my next substrate color


Beautiful tank Frop, how many gallons?


----------



## DigityDog70

This is a new tank, only two months old. I've been trimming the Rotalla and replanting it, so make a nice curtain so that I can cover heater in the rear bottom. 
More plants will likely be going in this Thursday once they arrive. If you can't see the picture, just right click and open it in another browser tab.


----------



## DigityDog70

jetnphx said:


> 60 gallon
> CO2 w\ 3x96W CFL
> These is from Day 1, 1 , 2 and 3 Months, and today (10 months).
> By three month the Rotala had drop all their leaves and had been removed.
> Somewhere around 4 months I pulled the wisteria from the right side. The sword in the middle went crazy, literally filling the center 3rd of the tank. Even with the shade the hair grass is starting to fill in well. In October (6 months) I pulled the center sword and added the val, moss and Carolina from a new source (who will remain nameless). I was in a hurry and did not bother with my normal KMnO4 bath.
> Dropped my pH to 6.5 and finally got the algae mostly under control (with the help of some algae eaters) about the end of the year. Just added a Planted+ 24/7. Not happy, but it is recovering. I'm debating putting in some loaches to deal with the snails.


Beautiful tank. Are you using co2?


----------



## jetnphx

DigityDog70 said:


> Beautiful tank. Are you using co2?


Thank you. 
Yes. I've a Milwaukee pH contoller with a feed into a Insta Mix Max inline reactor.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tessa

33gallon low tech.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

4 tanks atm in my little apartment 

12g Bookshelf
IMG_7872 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

14g 2ft
IMG_7811 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

1ft cube (low tech)
_MG_7288 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

and just starting this 45p (10g) which will be a nature style scape
IMG_7862 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## DGarone

*Week-old Mr. Aqua version of 60p*

Aiming for Monte Carlo carpet and moss tree. Some stems in the back (for now) behind the tree. Initially, bought a bunch of copper and red stem plants, but they did not look right anywhere. Don't think they'll work well in this layout without messing up the proportions/look I have going.


----------



## charlie 1

This is my little 8.6 gallon Aquatop tank, home to some micro rasboras.


----------



## BettaBettas

charlie 1 said:


> This is my little 8.6 gallon Aquatop tank, home to some micro rasboras.


 BettaBettas approves this tank
Lovely


----------



## NickAu

This is my 18 gallon Betta sorority, It has 4 girls in it. I love wild jungle looking tanks.









My 20 liter cube with 1 male Betta.









And my 100 gallon 6 footer that is kind of a Noah's ark of rescued fish,


----------



## jeffkrol

simple 55gal..


----------



## BettaBettas

NickAu said:


> This is my 18 gallon Betta sorority, It has 4 girls in it. I love wild jungle looking tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 20 liter cube with 1 male Betta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 100 gallon 6 footer that is kind of a Noah's ark of rescued fish,


hey nick long time no see! liking the first tank there


----------



## NickAu

Hi BB hows things, 
Thanks, Yes its growing in quite nicely,


----------



## Couesfanatic

My only tank running at the moment. It's a DBP 2.5 gallon low tech. No co2 just 2 drops of excel daily.


----------



## Nlewis

40b black water


----------



## NickAu

Tessa said:


> 33gallon low tech.


I love the Crypts, I have a bunch in my tank some of them are close to 12 inches tall.


This was my attempt at a Riparium, I had to take the planters down because my Betta girls are jumpers and 1 got stuck on a planter.


----------



## Tessa

NickAu said:


> I love the Crypts, I have a bunch in my tank some of them are close to 12 inches tall.


For some reason crypts seem to like this tank - I have to keep thinning them so corys have room on the bottom.

Ripariums are nice but, yeah, can be a problem with bettas. I really do love that sorority jungle of yours 
Save​


----------



## charlie 1

*My 79 gallon*

This tank had 5 year old Gieseman bulbs and 8 year old Fluval substrate :smile2:, go figure with all the lighting gurus preaching :grin2:


----------



## charlie 1

*My 79 gallon*

This tank had 5 year old Gieseman bulbs and 8 year old Fluval substrate :smile2:, go figure with all the lighting gurus preaching :grin2:








My 60P with Kessil A160 Tuna Sun








My 15 gallon Cad light with Chihiros A-Series Led light, i have now switched it to the Kessil A80 tuna sun and replanted the forground.


----------



## Discusfan99

I wasn't going to post on here, as my tank is very sad compared to what other people have posted. But, I thought now would be a good time as it appears there are a lot of Planted tank pros posting. Do you guys have any ideas for filler plant for my aquarium? I'm about to get some driftwood for the back, right corner and some grass for the foreground. Open to any suggestions, and oh, ignore the algae.









Setup 
-Natgeo black sand, fluorite, and Eco-complete substrate.
-Vals, Wisteria, Foxtail, Ulva, Nana anubias, Wendtis, and long chain sword.


----------



## Mattb126

Discusfan99 said:


> I wasn't going to post on here, as my tank is very sad compared to what other people have posted. But, I thought now would be a good time as it appears there are a lot of Planted tank pros posting. Do you guys have any ideas for filler plant for my aquarium? I'm about to get some driftwood for the back, right corner and some grass for the foreground. Open to any suggestions, and oh, ignore the algae.
> 
> Setup
> -Natgeo black sand, fluorite, and Eco-complete substrate.
> -Vals, Wisteria, Foxtail, Ulva, Nana anubias, Wendtis, and long chain sword.


A picture would be nice 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusfan99

> A picture would be nice


Can't figure out how to attach one.


----------



## Discusfan99

Mattb126 said:


> A picture would be nice
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


Nvmnd, I found out how to post a picture.
:icon_roll:icon_roll


----------



## riley0624

The 46 "freeze ray" .. currently piecing together pressurized co2 parts for it.. other 2 tanks i dont have pics for atm and its lights out so maybe later


----------



## seabass

My 75 gallon discus tank








Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ehorn

Some gorgeous tanks and photos here, guys and gals...

1 month into this tank and things are still stabilizing. Its a 20 long w/some ageing aqua soil, pressurized co2 thru a cheapo max-mix reactor, and 2 fugerays (1 old one and 1 newer planted+). An old rena xp3 with a fluval surface skimmer hiding behind the pennywort for filtration.










mostly easy plants:

Rotala macrandra - not many stems made the trip from shipment, rebounding nicely though...
Rotala indica
Brazilian pennywort
Cyperus helferi
Bacopa monnieri
Pogostemon erectus - still transitioning from immersed
Hygro corymbosa
Cardinal plant
Monte carlo - needs a trim but looking to propagate a bit more across the front
Ludwigia repens
Cabomba caroliniana
Anachris narrow - hacked down in back - been feeding to my comets who love to graze on this stuff.
Italian val - not visible in back corner
lloydiella golden

Been out of the hobby for awhile and just getting back so starting with an easy tank to remember wth I need to do to keep plants happy... It comes back pretty quick though... focus on the plants and give them everything they need and watch and listen to them. Consistency is key...

Co2 goes on 1 hour before lights on and 30 minutes before lights out with an 8 hour photo period. air stone kicks on in the evening and round and round we go each day. 40% wc's twice a week with Ei dosing for ferts.

Other than some diatoms early on, no real algae problems to speak of... The whole tank is due for a trim here... Things really start to slow down when the bio-mass gets too heavy for the volume.

I will be looking for a small school of fish to add shortly as this will be an office tank. Hoping to start a nice 75G display tank for the living room in a couple months...

Wish the pic turned out better. Maybe my next hobby should be photography.

peace,


----------



## srikanth4455

bleumoon said:


> Here's my 90p, in the process of the dry start method
> View attachment 721898


What kind of plants do you have?


----------



## srikanth4455

doylecolmdoyle said:


> 4 tanks atm in my little apartment
> 
> 12g Bookshelf
> IMG_7872 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> What's that plant floating on the top? Looks Great BTW..


----------



## bleumoon

srikanth4455 said:


> What kind of plants do you have?


There's Monte Carlo, Brazilian Pennywort, and a little bit of Dwarf Hairgrass here and there


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

srikanth4455 said:


> doylecolmdoyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 tanks atm in my little apartment
> 
> 12g Bookshelf
> IMG_7872 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> What's that plant floating on the top? Looks Great BTW..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, the floating plant is Amazon Frogbit (Limnobium laevigatum) it grows like a weed but is good at using excess nutrients and providing over for shrimp and fish
Click to expand...


----------



## eanastasio

Still growing in, especially in the back. A few pogostomen erectus that we can't see in photo

29 g High
16" SB Reef Freshwater LED
2x 23watt CFL
Co2 Art Co2 system with bazooka atomizer 
Thrive Plus dosing 3x week 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

eanastasio said:


> Still growing in, especially in the back. A few pogostomen erectus that we can't see in photo
> 
> 29 g High
> 16" SB Reef Freshwater LED
> 2x 23watt CFL
> Co2 Art Co2 system with bazooka atomizer
> Thrive Plus dosing 3x week
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Is that a background on the aquarium or am I just seeing things? Absolutely beautiful scape though. Lovin' it!


----------



## eanastasio

BettaBettas said:


> Is that a background on the aquarium or am I just seeing things? Absolutely beautiful scape though. Lovin' it!




Hey thanks! Still a work in progress. Dealing with some new tank algae and some adjustment melting. But im liking the layout. I think once the background and carpet fills in it'll tie the whole thing together. So it's actually just the white wall behind with my lights reflected off. Creating that sunset look. Totally unintentional. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

eanastasio said:


> Hey thanks! Still a work in progress. Dealing with some new tank algae and some adjustment melting. But im liking the layout. I think once the background and carpet fills in it'll tie the whole thing together. So it's actually just the white wall behind with my lights reflected off. Creating that sunset look. Totally unintentional.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 makes it look cool


----------



## Tien Nguyen

It's ready to replaced


----------



## BettaBettas

Tien Nguyen said:


> It's ready to replaced


 hey instead of getting rid of that just ship it to me lmao 0 gorgeous scape


----------



## DigityDog70

Christophe said:


>


Stunning tank, this tank I can see will continue to look better as it progresses and grows. What did you use for the carpet? I can't quite make that out?

Nice job, keep up the good work and thank you for sharing!

DD

Bump:


Couesfanatic said:


> My only tank running at the moment. It's a DBP 2.5 gallon low tech. No co2 just 2 drops of excel daily.


Nice work and thanks for sharing. What is the carpet plant you're using here? 

Cheers,

DD

Bump:


Tien Nguyen said:


> It's ready to replaced


This tank looks great. Why two of the Co2 checkers in the same location?

Bump:


DigityDog70 said:


> Stunning tank, this tank I can see will continue to look better as it progresses and grows. What did you use for the carpet? I can't quite make that out?
> 
> Nice job, keep up the good work and thank you for sharing!
> 
> DD
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Nice work and thanks for sharing. What is the carpet plant you're using here?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> DD
> 
> Bump:
> 
> This tank looks great. Why two of the Co2 checkers in the same location?




Do you happen to have a list of the plants that you're using here? I can only surmise, you journal this tank, it's that good. I could see a picture of this tank on the cover of a magazine.


----------



## Tien Nguyen

BettaBettas said:


> hey instead of getting rid of that just ship it to me lmao 0 gorgeous scape


Hehe, tks again. I'm really confused about keep that scape or replaced by Dutch style after watched "50 shaded of red" of Alan Yan. If I keep it, I will try to change almost of background plants, Too busy, so I dont have enough time to think about it :crying::crying::crying: 


DigityDog70 said:


> Stunning tank, this tank I can see will continue to look better as it progresses and grows. What did you use for the carpet? I can't quite make that out?
> 
> Nice job, keep up the good work and thank you for sharing!
> 
> DD
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Nice work and thanks for sharing. What is the carpet plant you're using here?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> DD
> 
> Bump:
> 
> This tank looks great. Why two of the Co2 checkers in the same location?
> 
> Bump:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have a list of the plants that you're using here? I can only surmise, you journal this tank, it's that good. I could see a picture of this tank on the cover of a magazine.


One of CO2 checker has been used for a long time, so I used another one to check the accuracy but forgot to brought it out when took that pic


----------



## Mattb126

DigityDog70 said:


> Stunning tank, this tank I can see will continue to look better as it progresses and grows. What did you use for the carpet? I can't quite make that out?


That carpet looks like S. Repens to me, not sure though. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

Tien Nguyen said:


> Hehe, tks again. I'm really confused about keep that scape or replaced by Dutch style after watched "50 shaded of red" of Alan Yan.


Oh in that case change it. Can you not get another tank? lol >


----------



## Redneck tenner

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu




----------



## Edward Dillon

20 gallon shrimp/ tetra tank.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx9zQPUWlow

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W_wyGV1XVac


----------



## NickAu




----------



## Christophe

DigityDog70 said:


> Stunning tank, this tank I can see will continue to look better as it progresses and grows. What did you use for the carpet? I can't quite make that out?


Thanks!

Mattb126 was correct, Staurogyne Repens. I'm gearing up to gutting & rescaping this tank in the next couple of months, mostly to reduce the carpet -- I miss having digging bottom feeders!


----------



## puriance

Now we wait for it to fill in. 

20 gallon H planted, carpet just planted.


----------



## DigityDog70

NickAu this is a nice looking tank. I wouldn't be pushing it if I were to ask if you had some close ups would I? What size is this tank?


----------



## NickAu

Thats a 6 foot 100 gallon tank that has the clown loaches and tetras in it.

I just pruned it a bit and added a black background to it i will get some shots.

The background is a black bed sheet.


----------



## DigityDog70

BettaBettas said:


> hey instead of getting rid of that just ship it to me lmao 0 gorgeous scape


No kidding. You should sell that tank man. Sell it for $1500 us dollars and give a majestic name or theme. Then you have funds to create a whole new piece of art.


----------



## NickAu

> I wouldn't be pushing it if I were to ask if you had some close ups would I?


Not at all, I will tell you how I do it, It may not be perfect but it works for me.


----------



## megamax42




----------



## Redneck tenner

megamax42 said:


>


Pretty awesome. I like it alot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## pirasha

Here's mine


----------



## pugcoin

*5g Fluval Tank*

My daughters and I set this up Novemberish. The tanks posted here are awesome.


----------



## Redneck tenner

Everyone is awesome. Im embarrassed lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy

pirasha said:


> Here's mine


That's an interesting looking substrate. What is it?


----------



## lordmach

doylecolmdoyle said:


> 4 tanks atm in my little apartment
> 
> 12g Bookshelf
> IMG_7872 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr
> 
> 14g 2ft
> IMG_7811 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr
> 
> 1ft cube (low tech)
> _MG_7288 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr
> 
> and just starting this 45p (10g) which will be a nature style scape
> IMG_7862 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


What light are you using on your 12g bookshelf tank? TY!


----------



## NickAu

OMG I love Marimo Moss balls but not enough to pay $30 each for them
https://wherefishwouldshop.com.au/c...lls/products/4-x-live-marimo-moss-balls-4-5cm


----------



## Mattb126

NickAu said:


> OMG I love Marimo Moss balls but not enough to pay $30 each for them
> https://wherefishwouldshop.com.au/c...lls/products/4-x-live-marimo-moss-balls-4-5cm


Pet stores around me sell them for $8-12. $30 is quite high.


----------



## NickAu

This is why they are so expensive



> We obtain all of our marimo moss balls within australia and make all necessary enquiries, to further ensure that they are not illegally imported, like the many marimo moss balls you see on other online stores.


They are a protected species , as they are now endangered due to people removing them for the aquarium trade.

Also Marimo moss balls are not moss they are algae and can live for 100 years. Marimo balls should not really be kept in some tropical tanks as its too warm for them.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson

Still growing in. Hair algae subsiding now that I've finished my reactor. First planted mid January.


----------



## Edward Dillon

*20 gallon cherry shrimp/ rummy nose tetra tank*

Finally got my tank setup, looks like my shrimp enjoy hanging out on the blades of long grass

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G0IjY-JwoI8


----------



## Willcooper

Couesfanatic said:


> My only tank running at the moment. It's a DBP 2.5 gallon low tech. No co2 just 2 drops of excel daily.




How long did the carpet take without co2? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95

*My first aquascape an Iwagumi*

Currently in DSM

25 litre


----------



## Couesfanatic

Willcooper said:


> How long did the carpet take without co2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



2 months in it was covered pretty well.


----------



## Willcooper

Couesfanatic said:


> 2 months in it was covered pretty well.




How long was it dry starting? Am planning similar and plan on letting dry start for 3/4 weeks so it can at least get attached. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic

Willcooper said:


> How long was it dry starting? Am planning similar and plan on letting dry start for 3/4 weeks so it can at least get attached.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I didn't dry start it. Started the tank with some planted.

Here is two pics, one from October 5th starting the tank and the second pic was Dec 11.


----------



## Willcooper

Couesfanatic said:


> I didn't dry start it. Started the tank with some planted.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is two pics, one from October 5th starting the tank and the second pic was Dec 11.




Substrate and dosing method? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulbert

My 40B


----------



## Couesfanatic

Willcooper said:


> Substrate and dosing method?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ada aquasoil powder, dosing 2 drops of excel daily. No fert dosing.


----------



## cak em

wow awesome!


----------



## pirasha

longgonedaddy said:


> That's an interesting looking substrate. What is it?


seachem flourite sand  I wouldn't use it for bottom dwellers like cories...the finer silt gets stirred up easily. but for non-bottom dwellers or smaller guys like shrimp it's great.


----------



## longgonedaddy

pirasha said:


> seachem flourite sand  I wouldn't use it for bottom dwellers like cories...the finer silt gets stirred up easily. but for non-bottom dwellers or smaller guys like shrimp it's great.


Thanks! Have you seen my tank? I'm not afraid of a little mess. :wink2:


----------



## sohankpatel

my 55g


----------



## DTMJR1987

From smallest to biggest: 2.6g Planted Betta, 5g Betta Cube, and my 20g Tall Community. Up next is a 55g Planted Community tank when I move in August.


----------



## Guest1234

r.s.hutchinson said:


> Still growing in. Hair algae subsiding now that I've finished my reactor. First planted mid January.


Heyo! Love the build. Read up on it yesterday 
A complete inspiration!

A quick critique. No means do I mean any offense, but am somewhat emotionally invested in your project after the B.E.A.Utiful read through. I suggest there is room for dramatic improvement in visual appeal through an adjustment in light temperature. Apparently the plants are loving what is going on, which is a good sign, but I believe you can add some more depth to the visual by adding some colors via light that you may be missing. It may just be the camera, but it looks a bit saturated.

I am no light expert, but I know either some reds or some blues would do wonders. Maybe take a pic of your tank into photoshop and add blue/red until it looks even better . Then whatever color you added in photoshop to make it look brilliant is what you would want to add on top of the tank. No need for anything expensive though, since this is just for visual sake!


----------



## Orohahn

Beautiful tank!! Is there another substrate under the hydrocotlye? I'm starting a new tank soon and am considering Caribsea's torpedo beach and hydrocotyle tripartita among a few others. Thank you!!


----------



## sohankpatel

Orohahn said:


> Beautiful tank!! Is there another substrate under the hydrocotlye? I'm starting a new tank soon and am considering Caribsea's torpedo beach and hydrocotyle tripartita among a few others. Thank you!!


If you were asking me, no. You don't want a nutrient rich sub for hydrocotyle, it grows super fast as it is, I can't imagine it in something like Amazonia. It is in Eco Complete.


----------



## DGarone

*Update*

Update on my 60p. Earlier post. Filling in fast.


----------



## cininohio

10 gallon low low tech betta tank. Buce, moss, fissidens, anubias, cryps. Swapping out the background to black, as soon as I have a minute. I just switched this tank in January. It used to be my fry tank (bottom pic). Removing the ugly blue/white gravel was a nightmare. What a mess. Will never do that again. Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## ehorn

Really exploding, DGarone - Looking great!

2 week update on the 20G... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...129754-lets-see-your-tanks-6.html#post9958626

I am having to trim stuff almost daily to keep some semblance of a "scape" at this point... Going to have to really hack it back or move this to a 40B...


----------



## BettaBettas

@ehorn the plants almost look fake


----------



## ehorn

BettaBettas said:


> @ehorn the plants almost look fake


Thanks bro... The pogo is starting to take off finally. But a bit of green hair algae is wanting to establish itself on the MC right now. I feel it may be a flow issue... I'm working on it. A small cleaning crew would not hurt here either... I may order some fauna this weekend as the tank is pretty established now...

peace,


----------



## D3monic

MCHRKiller said:


> Longgonedaddy: That piece of wood is awesome....and the angel is huge! What size tank is it? I really like the very natural, simple, almost biotopish feel of this tank.
> 
> myrrhiam: lol, the use of the herp lamp is a good idea and much safer than a clamp light. Nice looking tanks.
> 
> steveo: one of the best 56 columns I have seen. I know first hand what a pain these tanks can be to scape.
> 
> A pic of my 2 favorite planted tanks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50G


Love the way the jungle val looks on the left side of that first tank.


----------



## Redneck tenner

Pwc day. Trimmed allot of j.moss pitched a bunch of s.minima 

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BROMLaar

DigityDog70 said:


> Hi BROMLaar,
> I love this tank. How ever did you get that carpet in there? I mean, that's a 'LOT' of Monte Carlo. Why don't you drop your heater to the bottom out of view, since heat rises? Is that a sponge filter in the rear, left side?
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Beautiful tank Frop, how many gallons?




I started with quite a bit of it so it carpeted fast! It's grown in everywhere now and the rotala in the back is super bushy! I love it. I'll have to send an updated picture when I get home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq

pirasha said:


> seachem flourite sand  I wouldn't use it for bottom dwellers like cories...the finer silt gets stirred up easily. but for non-bottom dwellers or smaller guys like shrimp it's great.


This is exactly what i am looking for my corys, something they can bury their head in, stir up, have the debries lift up and go into the filter.

Michel


----------



## BROMLaar

Here is an update on my tank! Just trimmed the Monte Carlo carpet but it used to be 1.5 inches high! Needed a bad trimming lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ua hua

Here's a few older pictures of my tank. Don't have any pictures of the new scape as I just can't find the time to take pictures.


----------



## BettaBettas

@auhua Stunning tanks! love the first 2 pics, the other 2 are amazing as well!


----------



## steveo

My 75 gallon planted tank. All south american fish; angels, keyholes, columbian tetras, giant otos and cory cats. Plants are still filling in, as I started it in January.


----------



## srikanth4455

did you ever had to deal with diatoms? if yes. can you explain how to deal with them. My tank is flooded with them
@BROMLaar


----------



## BettaBettas

srikanth4455 said:


> did you ever had to deal with diatoms? if yes. can you explain how to deal with them. My tank is flooded with them
> @*BROMLaar*


 they will go away eventually, you must be cycling your tank.


----------



## MCFC

A shot from a week or two ago.


----------



## jellopuddinpop

Here's my beginner tank, using it to learn everything I can before moving to my 125.


----------



## Scream4myICEE

My 5 gallon Fluval Chi. The Ludwigia is still converting to submersed form, and the sprigs of Rotala in the back were stunted from bad care in the past, so things are still growing in 

Have 3 orange rili shrimp in here somewhere, as well as a betta.


----------



## BettaBettas

jellopuddinpop said:


> Here's my beginner tank, using it to learn everything I can before moving to my 125.


 for a beginner, if that's your first tank that's BA roud:


----------



## livingf1t

I just redid my 75 gallon for the 3 time this year and I have a feeling I will be changing this soon lol the struggle is real!! 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cookiedoughcreations

BROMLaar ~ Hi there! I'm obsessed with your gorgeous rotala! Any idea which variety it is? Mine does not look like that 

Bump:


BROMLaar said:


> Here is an update on my tank! Just trimmed the Monte Carlo carpet but it used to be 1.5 inches high! Needed a bad trimming lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BROMLaar

I believe it's the rotala rotundifilia, I really want to get the rotala Colorata to get more red in there, the rotundifolia has a reddish tint but it's still pretty green. And thanks!! Could I see your tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted

Mine is a scattered mess. Getting ideas what to do thanks to all of you. Excuse the mess but my very first tank and very first planted tank just 2 months ago. And just started co2. The pic was right after my co2 install. Embarrassed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512

Heres my Mr aqua 17.1









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## EmeraldAlkaline

Tessa said:


> 33gallon low tech.


Hey, pardon me for quoting an old post, but this is one of the nicest tanks I've seen! 

Could anyone help me ID the plants in it?


----------



## KingKoopa512

EmeraldAlkaline said:


> Hey, pardon me for quoting an old post, but this is one of the nicest tanks I've seen!
> 
> Could anyone help me ID the plants in it?


Looks like Java fern a tiger Lilly some crypts 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner

Looks like maybe a banana plant in there too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner

KingKoopa512 said:


> Looks like Java fern a tiger Lilly some crypts
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Good see you back at AA too 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512

******* tenner said:


> Good see you back at AA too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thanks it yea it's been awhile finally moved etc so now the tank is up and running lol 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner

KingKoopa512 said:


> Thanks it yea it's been awhile finally moved etc so now the tank is up and running lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


It's weird..I remember reading alot of your posts when I was setting up my recent tank....then boom didnt see ya lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512

Lol moved to a bigger place was a lot g journey. Moving sucks. Took awhile to move so didn't want to set up a tank then have to break it down . But check out my new thread 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## DigityDog70

jetnphx said:


> 60 gallon
> CO2 w\ 3x96W CFL
> These is from Day 1, 1 , 2 and 3 Months, and today (10 months).
> By three month the Rotala had drop all their leaves and had been removed.
> Somewhere around 4 months I pulled the wisteria from the right side. The sword in the middle went crazy, literally filling the center 3rd of the tank. Even with the shade the hair grass is starting to fill in well. In October (6 months) I pulled the center sword and added the val, moss and Carolina from a new source (who will remain nameless). I was in a hurry and did not bother with my normal KMnO4 bath.
> Dropped my pH to 6.5 and finally got the algae mostly under control (with the help of some algae eaters) about the end of the year. Just added a Planted+ 24/7. Not happy, but it is recovering. I'm debating putting in some loaches to deal with the snails.


Hi All,
Can anyone tell me, what's the background on this tank? Is that a painted "light blue" or some type of sheet material ?


----------



## jetnphx

DigityDog70 said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone tell me, what's the background on this tank? Is that a painted "light blue" or some type of sheet material ?


It is a tan textured paint. I'm not sure why it looks so blue in the photo. Combination of lights, glass and the way my phone made adjustments. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DigityDog70

jetnphx said:


> It is a tan textured paint. I'm not sure why it looks so blue in the photo. Combination of lights, glass and the way my phone made adjustments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## KingKoopa512

Short video of the new tank 
https://youtu.be/Em_puCT_Suk

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## jparmyguy

My 30 Gallon, just a beginner.


----------



## BettaBettas

@jparmyguy looks good  really like that hill.


----------



## livingf1t

jparmyguy said:


> My 30 Gallon, just a beginner.




Very nice job! But I would lose the background and it will really make your scape stand out how it should. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LancerLife

About two months in with my 55g. This is my first planted tank. Ignore the wonky fern. Half way through pruning it, I found that I had a baby arulius barb living in it. I didn't want to steal all of it's cover so it will remain a mess for the time being.


----------



## leejo

Here is a 30g tank I set up for my daughter. I've made a lot of mistakes with this tank, but it's shaping up ok in spite of me, I think. Sloping nicely from back to front, with the bulk of the substrate where everyone can see it, for example . 

This tank started life as an emergency purchase from WalMart when a turtle's tank broke during a cross-country move. The turtle lived in it for a few years, and in my desperation to stop it from living in filth or my having to clean the filter every weekend, I went overkill. So this 30g tank is supported by an Eheim Professional 3e, which keeps the water pretty clean. When the turtle moved I put my daughter's beta, the java moss/fern covered wood, and the gravel in this tank, and at her request we added the 6 other fish and a shy pleco. Since then I've been reading these forums a lot, so things started changing because of the compulsion this site induces: planting, improving lights, pipes, added a Fluval 88g CO2 and substrate, all with critters in the tank. First big mistake was covering all the sand and gravel with actual magic aquaria dirt, which triggered a mini re-cycle. Fortunately these are all very hardy fish, and the filter moves so much water across its filtration elements. About a month ago I started adding Nitrog Micro/Macro liquid fertilizers. I had picked up one mediocre light for the turtle tank to use with her heat and UVB lights, and added another mediocre light when we made this a planted tank. A few weeks ago I swapped out one of the lights for a Finnex 24/7 and loved it so I got another. And immediately started getting algae like crazy. I added several plants last weekend that started turning yellow and melting right away, so two days ago I switched back to 8 hours on a timer and already things look much better. Next step is to get a real CO2 solution, because with 2 Finnex it's really chugging CO2 to keep my drop checker green.

All-in-all I think the tank will grow in to be pretty attractive. The sword-like grass in the left rear will grow to the top, as will the grass on the rear right. Left/center rear is a big reddish sword that's small now but apparently should get pretty large. I have two different carpeting plants going, one I planted about a month ago is doing great, and the other was just planted this past weekend in the back of the tank. I ripped about about 50% of the java fern last weekend, which is why the right side of the wood is bare at the moment. Not yet sure what I want to do there but I was getting sick of all things java. 

So this is my unplanned, organic Magnificent Seven tank ("Why (did you do that)?" "Fella I once knew in El Paso, one day he took all his clothes off and jumped in a mess of cactus. I asked him the same question, why? He said it seemed to be a good idea at the time.")

Really looking forward to PLANNING a tank next time and doing something more interesting with the hardscape, but I can't complain about this one at all - it's been a lot of fun, and it's always gratifying to see algae getting beaten back.

Cheers

Bump:

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## NickAu

>


You have a Betta and Black widow tetras in the same tank? Those Tetras are fin nippers you should re house the Betta


----------



## Sirius21

Feel so stupid for making a simple setup.  Awesome tanks you got there guys.


----------



## leejo

NickAu said:


> You have a Betta and Black widow tetras in the same tank? Those Tetras are fin nippers you should re house the Betta


Good info! He seems no worse for wear after 3 months, but I'll definitely keep an eye for problems. Everyone seems to keep to themselves pretty well. Watching them eat is like watching an Wile E. Coyote trying to get a snack that Roadrunner also wants, except there are 6 Roadrunners.


----------



## oni1906

Up for a couple of weeks now. Still trying to decide on what other plants to put in.











Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hector.hinojosa.

20 gallon long

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## andiok

This is 29g 1.5month old. I had to remove the Monte Carlo lately due to some bba


----------



## Willcooper

Pre re-scape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted

Willcooper said:


> View attachment 737834
> 
> Pre re-scape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is really killer man. I am loving it. Can I copy yours? Lol 

Seriously I need a list of All your plants please . Getting ideas for a 75 I will be doing shortly. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willcooper

clownplanted said:


> That is really killer man. I am loving it. Can I copy yours? Lol
> 
> Seriously I need a list of All your plants please . Getting ideas for a 75 I will be doing shortly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks! This was my favorite scape so far. 

Plants:
Java fern (back corners)
Bacopa (second from right)
Ludwigia super red (left of bacopa)
Ludwigia ovalis (left of ludwigia super red)
Pearl weed (carpet)
Lobelia cardinalis mini (center)
Alternanthera reinecki mini (front sides)
Stoutogyn repens (left center)
Hydrocotyle tripartia (far sides)
Anubias nana (far left)
Blyxa Japonica (left)

I took all the java fern out of this tank to go into another tank so I took the opportunity to re-scape it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordmach

My first planted tank and I'm learning hard lessons on the fly. ADA 60F with Co2. About 2 weeks after start.
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IamTracyLee

Beginner? Bologna! LOL, This tank looks great. Can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## IamTracyLee

This photograph made me gasp out loud!! I am not kidding, your aquarium is outstanding.


----------



## Super_

I'll be the odd tank out with my ugly red gravel. I hate the way it looks. The wife likes it though, and happy wife happy life.

Tank is a 40B

Substrate is 1 part black sand, one part eco-complete, and one part ugly red rock. Tank has been up for almost 2 months. Stock is 7 rummies, 12 neons, 3 otos, a handful of ghost shrimp and an African filter shrimp that hitchhiked in on some live plants.


----------



## Willcooper

This is one I just set up this afternoon. Not done by any means. I'm letting this sink in for a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

@Willcooper if your going for a bushy tree look you have succeeded


----------



## Willcooper

BettaBettas said:


> @Willcooper if your going for a bushy tree look you have succeeded




Lol. Something like that. I was hoping it would sit high enough that roots would grow down under it but whatevs. The anubias in the front will prob do that eventually. Gotta think of some other fish to put in there with my gbr pair. Maybe some pigmy corys or something. I was originally going to go with a frosted background but I think I will use a dark black one instead. Should make the color of the sand and gbrs stand out more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

@Willcooper what about some gobys? uncommon and look very pleasing!


----------



## Willcooper

BettaBettas said:


> @Willcooper what about some gobys? uncommon and look very pleasing!




I like some of the ones I have seen but don't really know much about them. If I could get some that stayed small that would be interesting. I'll go look them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

I think some Gold, Gold something goby its called lol I cant remember all these fish names  cant blame me though there's millions.


----------



## soc200

Day 1 and Day 26. It's been a fun little tank. I had a little setback with my shrimp but I still have a few left.


----------



## BettaBettas

@soc200 looks good until my eyes hit that pink rock


----------



## soc200

BettaBettas said:


> @*soc200* looks good until my eyes hit that pink rock


For sure. I just can't find gray/black lava rock around here. It is there to give my shrimp something to play/feed on until I find something better. Pulled it out of my neighbors from yard :laugh2:


----------



## BettaBettas

soc200 said:


> For sure. I just can't find gray/black lava rock around here. It is there to give my shrimp something to play/feed on until I find something better. Pulled it out of my neighbors from yard :laugh2:


 Go turn those jewels in for some major cash then if that's their natural color lol!
Anyway sounds good!  Go shrimp team!


----------



## Mattb126

Willcooper said:


> This is one I just set up this afternoon. Not done by any means. I'm letting this sink in for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably some rock rubble would be nice around the roots and base of tree. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcasper

20 gal & a 5.


----------



## Willcooper

mcasper said:


> 20 gal & a 5.




I love your hairgrass carpet. Looks like you are using a stingray led? Co2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512

Replaced the ludwigia repens for some golden nesaea never heard or seen it so had to get It they also have a red version

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512

Sorry









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willcooper

KingKoopa512 said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk




Looks great. Gonna look real good in a month or two. Funny about your username; my insta name is coopatroopas. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512

Willcooper said:


> Looks great. Gonna look real good in a month or two. Funny about your username; my insta name is coopatroopa. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol that is funny. Can't wait til I get some cpds , couple otos(hopefully orange zebra otos) and some chilli rasboras 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance

My second tank! Freshly setup nano cube. Still needs to grow in a bit. But I'm ecstatic with how it has turned out.



















Sterling likes his new home too. So that's what really matters.










Now he sits like this watching me write my papers. (The cube is on my desk)


----------



## Silang

*My first one!*

My first tank at two weeks old. Low cost, low maintenance. I used dirt-gravel-sand substrate, rocks, twigs/roots, and dry leaves to replicate a tropical stream/pond. I currently have 5 kinds of aquatic plants, and 9 tiger barbs. Kind of messy, but aiming to stay with the "natural" look, and currently in search for other Southeast Asian species that can go well with my current setup. Maybe one red tail shark, and a couple of rainbowfish?


----------



## mcasper

Yes and yes. Also the hairgrass does really well spreading through the substrate I'm using which is black Flourite sand supplemented with root tabs.


----------



## Pastelito09

29 Gallon 1 month set up


----------



## max.r.lawrence

First time keeping an aquarium since childhood. Unless you count working in commercial aquaculture work. Made all the mistakes, but after five months, I feel like I'm finally pulling the phoenix trick off with this six gallon

Topless Fluval Edge (edge users: do it, take the top off)
Finnex Planted + 24/7 running on 24/7 mode
CO2Art Regulator @ 1.5b/s ~5hrs/day
NilocG Thrive 1 pump/day
Aquaclear 20 (Eheim 2213 on the way)
9 ember tetras
2 otos
handful cherrys/amanos
26+ plant species (gotta catch em all!)


----------



## Plecosaurus Rex

*37 Gallon - 4 months old*

This is my first planted tank. I've had reef tanks in the (distant) past.


----------



## puriance

max.r.lawrence said:


> First time keeping an aquarium since childhood. Unless you count working in commercial aquaculture work. Made all the mistakes, but after five months, I feel like I'm finally pulling the phoenix trick off with this six gallon
> 
> Topless Fluval Edge (edge users: do it, take the top off)
> Finnex Planted + 24/7 running on 24/7 mode
> CO2Art Regulator @ 1.5b/s ~5hrs/day
> NilocG Thrive 1 pump/day
> Aquaclear 20 (Eheim 2213 on the way)
> 9 ember tetras
> 2 otos
> handful cherrys/amanos
> 26+ plant species (gotta catch em all!)


Awesome, looks way bigger than 6 gallons.


----------



## sameer.agherdien.7

Powerclown said:


> View attachment 722714
> 
> 
> Here is my current tank,Landen 60 p" The Wild Child" still growing...


Beautiful, what substrate u using?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer.agherdien.7

ed.junior said:


> 60l tank, stem plants still growing. Moss wall just started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Stunning, just wow

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95




----------



## lbacha

Tank: 18" mr aqua cube
Stand: I custom built it
Lighting: Kessil a160we tuna sun with a spectral controller
CO2: GLA ultimate dual stage with a ebay Chinese diffuser and drop checker
Filtration: Ehiem 2215 with glass intake and output
Ferts: Micro and macro dosed every other day with 2 aquahouse peristaltic pumps
Water changes: 50% weekly
Water movement: 2 korilia nano's
Fish: Harlequin rasboras and CDP's
Clean up: Green nerites & MTS
Plants: C nurii "pahang", C affinis "metallic red", C usteriana x walkeri, misc buces

So this is my 6 year old crypt tank it has gone from high tech to low tech and is now back to high tech again. It needs some thinning out and replanting but that will come in the next couple months. Also need to reestablish a shrimp population in there, amano's and some neocardia's (haven't decided on which but my fiancé would like me to go with something blue).

Let me know what you think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew42

My first attempt, planted or otherwise


----------



## Vinster8108

Current view of the 75 Gallon - med-level lighting & Pressurized CO2
Little over half a year planted.


----------



## TacitBlues

40 gallon breeder with a few different buces, lots of anubias, a little bit of bolbitis fern, and a little bit of java fern. Still setting it up, there's more anubias from some other tanks that will get put in as well, and then after it ages a while I want to just have a massive cherry shrimp colony.


----------



## Triport

New 40 Breeder in first pic and 46 and 36 gallon bowfronts in second pic.

26 Days Front View of 40g Planted Tank by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr

46 and 36 gallon planted bowfront tanks by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## PlantsForHire

Nigel95 said:


> Forest Aquarium Aquascape - Day 75 - YouTube


I love that forest look. What drift are you using?


----------



## KrypleBerry

My 20 Long recent rescape.




Frogbit filled in, loose java windlov on the left side waiting for a minor revision.


----------



## Nigel95

PlantsForHire said:


> I love that forest look. What drift are you using?


Thnx the wood is spiderwood.


----------



## stridarn

This is my first aquarium a 30l I have switched to a sponge filter it's only a week old.
















Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## MONE

Hello, 
I just joined today. WOW, there are some very talented aqua scapers out there!
For myself, when I did my latest set up in my nano tank, the aqua scaping was my first thought and project.
Then I bought the fish that compliment the created underwater world.
Anyway, I'm glad I joined...there is a lot I can learn from you guys. : )


----------



## Winsaquarium

*WinsAquarium*

My Tank! :smile2:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMGyC2ozRvqFbGNCJIEc7Zg


----------



## rasaccount

My tank


----------



## livingf1t

rasaccount said:


> My tank




Where did you get those angels? They are beautiful! Are you planning on breeding? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slushbob

My ADA 60p Dry Start nearly 3 weeks old.
Going to have a pair of Apistos, and some sort of nano schooling fish.


----------



## shawnwaldon

*29 Gallon High Tech*

This is my aquarium. It's about three months old and is finally starting to fill out.


----------



## rasaccount

livingf1t said:


> Where did you get those angels? They are beautiful! Are you planning on breeding?


They're the Select Koi angels from AngelsPlus. I'm not planning on breeding them, though. I'll probably whittle them down to one single centerpiece, since I don't have the space/time for breeding.


----------



## rebus20

My 55 im fixing to break down and redo in a 90 gallon in the next week or so.


----------



## Siawn

54 G (36 x 18 x 20) fro Seapora
Eheim Pro 4+ 350 Filter
Finnex Planted + 24/7 SE 
Thrive+ 2 times a week and Enhance every other day (Nilocg)
Eco Complete
2 Petrified wood rocks and 1 big wood

Flora: 
2x Amazon sword
8 stems of Ludwigia Repens
dozen of stems of what was sold as Hygrophila Rosanervig but seems to be the standard green (Front of wood)

Fauna (not yet introduced due to cycling)
2x Angel Fish
2-3 Honey Gourami
12-16 Rummynose Tetra
a dozen of small corys
1 pair of apisto or ram
Some nerite snails for cleaning

Here is the tank as of yesterday


----------



## theDCpump

Making more messes.
Sold the 60 cube.
Purchased a 74 tall 24x24x30. Glass is the same thickness.
More driftwood.
More movies to watch in the tv room.


----------



## slamdi

*Itty Bitty Betta Tank*










2.5 gallon tank waiting for a pretty betta.


----------



## aubie98

10 gallon
flora: amazon sword, bacopa, crypt lucens, parva, wendtii, dwarf and broadleaf sag, christmas moss, hygrophila difformis, java fern
fauna: celestial pearl danio, cardinal tetra, red cherry shrimp, amano shrimp nerite
equipment: eheim 2213, finnex planted+ 24/7 SE

9 gallon
flora: flame and spiky moss, anubias nana petite, java fern, broadleaf sag
fauna: pygmy corys, amano shrimp
equipment: fluval flex 9 led and filter

4 gallon
flora: crypt lucens, anubias nana petite, buce (kedagana purple, catherinae red mini, green tears), anubias short and sharp, java fern, java fern trident
fauna: blue velvet shrimp, amano shrimp, nerite
equipment: eheim 2211, finex planted+ cliplight

10 gallon
flora: java fern, anubias sp., dwarf sag
flauna: mosquitofish, nerite shrimp
equipment: aqueon led and filter


----------



## TScheer214

*75 gal soon-to-be planted tank.*


----------



## Frank158

Love the look of your fish room Awesome!





theDCpump said:


> Making more messes.
> Sold the 60 cube.
> Purchased a 74 tall 24x24x30. Glass is the same thickness.
> More driftwood.
> More movies to watch in the tv room.


----------



## Hootie

40 gal cube 

Dirt substrate and pool filter sand
2 cfl bubls 5000k 1200 lumens (5 hours)
pressurized CO2 (CO2 art)
EI dosing + flourish iron and mgso4

hair grass
dwarf lilies 
nana petite anubias
cant remember back plant 

Surface skimmer is awesome everyone should have one


----------



## twinswords

*My 1st 10G planted tank*

Plants: Water sprite, Water wisteria, Lindernia rotundifolia, Rotala rotundifolia, Jungle Val (regular & cork screw), Bacopa caroliniana, Hygrophila corymbosa and a little bit of S repens and montecarlo at the front.

Fish: 3 x 3 month old wagtail x twinbar platy

equipment: Finnex planted 24/7, topfin 10g tank



Let me know what you think!


----------



## DrDraake

Hey Guys,

My first post on here. Started in the hobby when I was a kid and loved it then. Now I have a little munchkin and want to share the hobby with her.

Started out with the 55 gallon and soon after picked up the 5 gallon tank.

55 Gallon:
Plants:
I could not tell you all the names. Lots of dwarf baby tears! Pothos out the back and in the filter. Yesterday I picked up creeping Charlie, some kind of broad leaf sword, crypt something, the name anacrusis comes to mind, hair grass and few others. The Java Moss has just exploded and the pine needle one started out as one stalk and I keep propagating it.

Fish:
Red eye tetras
Neon tetras and jumbo neon tetras
Mickey mouse and some kind of yellow burst platty.
Red cherry barbs
plecostomus
Pictus catfish
Algae eater
black kuhli loach

Filter:
1) Tetra 60 gallon HOB filler with FilterPlus Bio-Media
2) DIY sump filter:
DIY overflow drain to sump.
Lava rocks
FilterPlus Bio-Media
90 watt 100 gallon UV sterilizer
Pothos
Heater
Java Moss
Lots of dwarf baby tears (just started)

Light:
Two 48" T-12 florescent lights
24" T-5 daylight bulb in the sump

Substrate:
Blue gravel

------------------------------------------------------
5 Gallon:

Plants:
LOTS of dwarf baby tears
Java Moss
Little hair grass
One or two stalks of creeping Charlie

Fish:
Few little guppies

Shrimp:
Red Cherry
Neon yellow
Electric blue

Filter:
Little thing it came with in the set

Light:
Crap 3 LED light in the hood.
150 watt table lamp.

Substrate:
1/2 tank is pink gravel
1/2 tank organic soil
Lava rock stacked up.

------------------------------------------------------

Whew... That was a lot of typing on my phone.

I'm always looking for suggestions on what to do. If you have any questions or any advice please reach out!!















































































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hivemindhermit

DrDraake said:


> 55 Gallon:
> Plants:
> I could not tell you all the names. Lots of dwarf baby tears! Pothos out the back and in the filter. Yesterday I picked up creeping Charlie, some kind of broad leaf sword, crypt something, the name anacrusis comes to mind, hair grass and few others. The Java Moss has just exploded and the pine needle one started out as one stalk and I keep propagating it.
> 
> Fish:
> Red eye tetras
> Neon tetras and jumbo neon tetras
> Mickey mouse and some kind of yellow burst platty.
> Red cherry barbs
> plecostomus
> Pictus catfish
> Algae eater
> black kuhli loach
> 
> Filter:
> 1) Tetra 60 gallon HOB filler with FilterPlus Bio-Media
> 2) DIY sump filter:
> DIY overflow drain to sump.
> Lava rocks
> FilterPlus Bio-Media
> 90 watt 100 gallon UV sterilizer
> Pothos
> Heater
> Java Moss
> Lots of dwarf baby tears (just started)
> 
> Light:
> Two 48" T-12 florescent lights
> 24" T-5 daylight bulb in the sump
> 
> Substrate:
> Blue gravel


Is the pothos happy in the filter in the long run? Been thinking of setting up something similar! 

Oh by the way - I'm not sure about the electric blue, but the rcs and neon yellow shrimp are the same species and will interbreed and their offspring will revert to wild colouration. Just so you know!


----------



## DrDraake

hivemindhermit said:


> Is the pothos happy in the filter in the long run? Been thinking of setting up something similar!
> 
> Oh by the way - I'm not sure about the electric blue, but the rcs and neon yellow shrimp are the same species and will interbreed and their offspring will revert to wild colouration. Just so you know!


I've had the pothos in there for a while now. It seems to like it?

I started with one potted plant from the hardware store in town and have massive amounts of pothos now. 

I test the water probably more than I need to and never an issue. Took it to the largest fish store in the area to"professionally" test it for everything. Told me don't change a thing, all the water parameters were ideal.

When I started reading about planned tanks they said pothos will suck up all the nutrients faster than everything else. Once it started getting a decent root system I started weekly double dosing with Leaf Zone by API. OMG! EVERYTHING in the tank took off!

I did my first water change in two or three weeks just because I wanted to change some stuff around and it was easier with less water. I believe the pothos has a lot to do with keeping the ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, etc... Down to 0 or undetectable with my master test kit.

For the shrimp I don't mind them breeding with each other. I spent a ton on buying 60+ shrimp. Today is exactly 1 month and I have at most 15 left.... I just want it to be overflowing with little shrimp. =)

Here is a link to my Google photo gallery for the 55g. Handful of photos from starting the tank to where it is now.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/HSQCSINi7i6YEZi53


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hlebon

I just redid/planted my first tank. I'm working on changing some of the plants next. Mainly the Amazon sword.


----------



## Rogozhin75

Relatively new 75:


----------



## brunneoincarnata

This is my recently setup Fluval V that I keep on my desk at work


----------



## Arai

My first planted aquarium at its fourth week. The grass seems to be slightly turning yellow. I inject about 1 bubble per second for a few hours a day until my indicator shows green or almost yellowish and i turn it off and about an hour or two later i turn on the moon lights. Well see how it goes i was planning on throwing in a few neon tetra's.


----------



## jsarrow

*Shaggy 9 G*

Looked like this at the beginning:








These days:


----------



## eddiek_3

My 3 day old Fluval Edge. No fish as of yet and debating on what to start out with this weekend.


----------



## DrDraake

eddiek_3 said:


> My 3 day old Fluval Edge. No fish as of yet and debating on what to start out with this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 802250
> 
> 
> View attachment 802258


Has the tank been running for only 3 days? If so the nitrogen cycle has barley just begun...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiek_3

I probably received some not so great advice from my local fish stores. I was told that adding a fish or two would probably be fine but upon some more reading, I suppose it won't hurt to wait it out another week or two and perform some more water test. Not new to the hobby but have been out of it for some years. I can't say I was the best hobbyist back then as I remember adding fish after only a few days :|


----------



## clownplanted

eddiek_3 said:


> I probably received some not so great advice from my local fish stores. I was told that adding a fish or two would probably be fine but upon some more reading, I suppose it won't hurt to wait it out another week or two and perform some more water test. Not new to the hobby but have been out of it for some years. I can't say I was the best hobbyist back then as I remember adding fish after only a few days :|


You need to get the cycle going by adding some ammonia and not all ammonia is treated equal. Have a read here. I used the Ace Hardware Janitorial Strength Ammonia and it worked great for cycling my tanks. Please do a fishless cycle for the sake of the fish. https://www.fishlore.com/aquariumfishforum/threads/ammonia-instructions-for-a-fishless-cycle.19627/

If you have any questions do not hesitate to ask me. 

Also adding Dr Tims one and only GREATLY speeds up cycling as well I can attest to this.


----------



## eddiek_3

Thanks! I knew I was doing myself a favor by joining this forum haha.


----------



## DrDraake

eddiek_3 said:


> I probably received some not so great advice from my local fish stores. I was told that adding a fish or two would probably be fine but upon some more reading, I suppose it won't hurt to wait it out another week or two and perform some more water test. Not new to the hobby but have been out of it for some years. I can't say I was the best hobbyist back then as I remember adding fish after only a few days :|


They have a bacteria additive that should allow for the addition of fish by the weekend if you get it in soon. With the tank sitting there for a few days the chlorine should gas off.Put in some water conditioner and ta-da!! 

Get a decently hardy fish and let the games begin!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDraake

What clownplanted said is the best way to do it. 

Another way to speed up cycling is get some filter media from someone who has an established tank and drop it into your filter.

ClownPlanted, I've seen people use flake food in place of adding anomia directly to the tank. Thoughts on that?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted

DrDraake said:


> What clownplanted said is the best way to do it.
> 
> Another way to speed up cycling is get some filter media from someone who has an established tank and drop it into your filter.
> 
> ClownPlanted, I've seen people use flake food in place of adding anomia directly to the tank. Thoughts on that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




It works just not as well. Can not control the amount of ammonia among other things. I mean it does work if you have no other way just not preferred. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadd

I posted these photos in the Beamswork DA FSPEC thread. But here they are again.


----------



## pathum

Frop said:


> My planted tank has been up for about 10months however I don't do anything to it so the growth sucks. I just bought a ton of supplements for the tank, added CO2, upgraded the light, and joined this website to see if I can get stuff to grow. Specifically dwarf baby tears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump:
> 
> I put plants in our oscars tank. Over time he will remove all the plants. Usually hiding behind them, chasing a fish, or missing to eat the fish and grabbing the plant in his mouth and then dragging it away.
> 
> Way less plants than he use to have in this photo. Mostly fake. Of the two real ones he uprooted one of them yesterday. So I took the real ones out last night.


You need a nutrient rich substrate in your tank, which would really help your plants to grow. HC requires medium to high light levels plus CO2 for a succesful growth.


----------



## DrDraake

pathum said:


> You need a nutrient rich substrate in your tank, which would really help your plants to grow. HC requires medium to high light levels plus CO2 for a succesful growth.


I don't know if I agree with the use of CO2 or a substrate other than gravel for dwarf baby tears. I use a lot of liquid nutrients and that's it.

Also, I heard they say it will melt over 75 degrees and need to wait weeks for it to carpet because of slow growth and MUST have CO2...

I keep the temp between 75 - 80 and keep the table lamp on it 16 hours a day with double the dose of Leaf Zone by API once a week. Water quality is perfect and plants are blowing up like crazy!

Left side of the tank is gravel and right is Organic soil substrate. Barley growing on the right...































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

DrDraake said:


> I don't know if I agree with the use of CO2 or a substrate other than gravel for dwarf baby tears. I use a lot of liquid nutrients and that's it.
> 
> Also, I heard they say it will melt over 75 degrees and need to wait weeks for it to carpet because of slow growth and MUST have CO2...
> 
> I keep the temp between 75 - 80 and keep the table lamp on it 16 hours a day with double the dose of Leaf Zone by API once a week. Water quality is perfect and plants are blowing up like crazy!
> 
> Left side of the tank is gravel and right is Organic soil substrate. Barley growing on the right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don't think that is HC. It looks suspiciously like the 'magic' seeds being sold as HC and gloss that is not HC or Glosso.


----------



## DrDraake

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> I don't think that is HC. It looks suspiciously like the 'magic' seeds being sold as HC and gloss that is not HC or Glosso.


Do you know Chinese?

These are the seeds.























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

DrDraake said:


> Do you know Chinese?


I don't, but if you are using those seeds, you definitely don't have HC or gloss there. I am not sure what species it is.


----------



## DrDraake

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> I don't, but if you are using those seeds, you definitely don't have HC or gloss there. I am not sure what species it is.


Well damn... It grows super quickly and looks nice...even in the sump. =)
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry

60 cube recent rescape so everything is freshly planted.


----------



## pathum

DrDraake said:


> Well damn... It grows super quickly and looks nice...even in the sump. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Definitely not HC. Lookup some videos on youtube with keyword "Fake aquarium seeds"


----------



## hivemindhermit

pathum said:


> Definitely not HC. Lookup some videos on youtube with keyword "Fake aquarium seeds"


Does it matter, if it looks nice and grows well?  

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pathum

He he. no it doesn't.  Just to guide a member to not to be scammed by some of the ebay sellers that are out there. He bought this thinking it was HC. Well if he is happy with what he has that's the best thing.


----------



## Warbird99

*My first planted tank*

This is my first attempt at a planted tank. It is a 75 gallon tank that i am setting up to eventually house a few Discus


----------



## DrDraake

Warbird99 said:


> This is my first attempt at a planted tank. It is a 75 gallon tank that i am setting up to eventually house a few Discus


Looks amazing!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Haseo

20g Long almost 2 months old









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennycrowe1

slamdi said:


> 2.5 gallon tank waiting for a pretty betta.


love it! 
:fish1::fish1::fish1::fish1:


----------



## [email protected]

75 gallon


----------



## [email protected]

Warbird99 said:


> This is my first attempt at a planted tank. It is a 75 gallon tank that i am setting up to eventually house a few Discus



Thats nice how long be up for?


----------



## Riceman

My hundred gal.
I need to get more fish soon...


----------



## evilgenius

I'm pretty new at this. The 15 gallon office tank only has 8 black neon tetras and other than some moss the plants are fake. I'm planning on swapping them out with real plants as I can. I had some grass like stuff that I thought was jungle val (but really wasn't) that just didn't grow. I also had a anubius nana in there that got moved to my home tank. That did great. I'm using standard gravel substrate, fluval 7500K eco light, aqueon quietflow 15 and an air pump.

View attachment 804162


The 30 gallon home office is a newer setup. It has various low/med light plants in a pool filter sand substrate and a piece of mopani driftwood. It's a community tank with zebra danois, a couple of rescued tetras, 2 dwarf gouramis, a bn pleco and 2 nerite snails. I had a cherry and a yellow shrimp that I haven't seen in nearly a week now. I have no clue what happened to them. I'm using the marineland penguin 200B hob, fluval aquasky led lights and a double line air pump. Things seem to be progressing okay here. I'm looking to move the 10 zebra danios out to a good home if I can find one and adding a couple more dwarf gouramis, but I'm in no rush.








I'm working on getting better photos of this tank. :frown2:


----------



## Rogozhin75

I like it.


----------



## Syris

40B - 1st pic from 4yrs ago before moving to Florida. When I moved I had terrible problems and found the tap water to be high in ammonia, NO2, +NO3. Broke down and bought a RO unit which improved things but still had more algae problems than I ever had up north. Finally figured out I was being a total moron because I was not adding back buffering to the RO water. Basically had 0 GH and 0 KH :icon_roll

Now that I got that figured out my plants are taking off in the new 55g and less algae problems.

55g - 2nd pic restarted recently and filling in well

10g - just started, not ready for pics >


----------



## PlantedPro

I'm working on a miniature that would be considered fish abuse. Ha! Kidding. Minimum 2 liter setups with either guppy fry, a breeding pair, fairy shrimp, or just for display or plants.


----------



## josecatala

My two 20 Gallon Tanks.

And my 15 Gallon Tall.....


----------



## DrDraake

josecatala said:


> My two 20 Gallon Tanks.
> 
> And my 15 Gallon Tall.....


They look amazing!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## josecatala

DrDraake said:


> They look amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks DrDraake... They've up and running for almost 3 years.


----------



## joziphoto

bleumoon said:


> Here's my 90p, in the process of the dry start method
> View attachment 721898


Still lots to do with this tank. I set this up a week ago. Going to add some Subwassertang. Hope to add a few Blue dream Shrimp before Xmas.









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Syris

added a couple plants to the 10g Low tech today


----------



## Drewvl

Ada 45, IM 20 and Fluval Edge 6. Low tech aquariums


----------



## drgarbanzo

Firstly sorry for the glare it's hard to avoid during the day.









This tank was started and then stalled when I found I had to move house. Now it's in it's new home I've added a few more plants but still want some more specifically moss for the rocks and branches along with some crypts and maybe a dwarf lotus to replace the mayaca on the right hand side of the tank. I've also started stocking it with 3 oto's being the current inhabitants. If those guys continue to go well I'll add in a group of neons later in the week.


----------



## hektek.hn

hey guys this is my first day on this forum, i gotta say lot of nice tanks here, i figured i share my 1 gallon nano










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvpsharky

*newly planted 29 g*


----------



## LifelessConnection

Just over a month on this and done cycling. I haven't done anything with the java moss yet. Plan on maybe gluing it to the vertical logs in the back maybe or use it in my spec v. I'm not fully happy with the scape yet. The drift wood is still going through the fungus stage even though I boiled it for a couple hours. I need to clean the glass as well :smile2: https://imgur.com/OpoXCcn


----------



## DrDraake

LifelessConnection said:


> Just over a month on this and done cycling. I haven't done anything with the java moss yet. Plan on maybe gluing it to the vertical logs in the back maybe or use it in my spec v. I'm not fully happy with the scape yet. The drift wood is still going through the fungus stage even though I boiled it for a couple hours. I need to clean the glass as well :smile2: https://imgur.com/OpoXCcn


Tank looks awesome!

Is that a water sterilizer by twinstar?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LifelessConnection

DrDraake said:


> Tank looks awesome!
> 
> Is that a water sterilizer by twinstar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hmm not sure what you are referring too. I don’t have a sterilizer in here. Thank you! I’m excited to get some inhabitants. I have two aqua clear 70’s on this and I baffled the one on the right to slow down current on that side.


----------



## LuredIn

My low tech 45f.


----------



## DrDraake

LifelessConnection said:


> Hmm not sure what you are referring too. I don’t have a sterilizer in here. Thank you! I’m excited to get some inhabitants. I have two aqua clear 70’s on this and I baffled the one on the right to slow down current on that side.


The white circle with a suction cup on the bottom right side of the tank. Is it a CO² diffuser?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charrr89

jjust rescaped my 60P =]


cleaned substrate out still have some hair algae but daily water changes and co2 should help. debating on using ferts again.



jjust rescaped my 60P =]


cleaned substrate out still have some hair algae but daily water changes and co2 should help. debating on using ferts again.


----------



## eddiek_3

Update on my slightly re-scaped Fluval edge. Successfully cycled my tank and was able to add 5 Ember Tetras and 2 Cherry shrimp. The tetras still seem to be adjusting and have refused both flakes and freeze dried blood worms. I've only had them for about 2 full days so they probably just need more time...I catch them swimming happily at times though. My next challenge is trying to figure out why my ferns melted but my one anubia is doing just fine. Will definitely want to figure it out before spending money on more plants 

Random-- yup, that's DHG in my non C02 planted tank. I ordered it weeks ago thinking that i'd be able to grow it anyway..well the shipping address was wrong when i ordered so I assumed it was lost in the mail. No biggie since I then realized that it would not survive without C02...yesterday I got a mysterious package...the DHG was forwarded to my current address. I figure if these little guys survived that much time without any light, then it was only right to go ahead and at least plant them...until they die off. :icon_neut


----------



## hivemindhermit

eddiek_3 said:


> Random-- yup, that's DHG in my non C02 planted tank. I ordered it weeks ago thinking that i'd be able to grow it anyway..well the shipping address was wrong when i ordered so I assumed it was lost in the mail. No biggie since I then realized that it would not survive without C02...yesterday I got a mysterious package...the DHG was forwarded to my current address. I figure if these little guys survived that much time without any light, then it was only right to go ahead and at least plant them...until they die off. :icon_neut


Huh! Tropica.com lists DHG as an easy plant - low light and co2 needs..?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiek_3

hivemindhermit said:


> Huh! Tropica.com lists DHG as an easy plant - low light and co2 needs..?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I'm basing this on several posts I've come across by searching (I know these are typically full of various opinions). Plus the company I ordered the grass from sent a care card stating that it absolutely needs co2. I'm definitely going to try my best to keep it alive/growing since I really would like some carpeting. About to order a ton of additional fertilizers soon.


----------



## Threejayfries

This Tank is about 9 months old now. 40g Breeder 
http://imgur.com/HZeNYMc


----------



## Silang

65 gallon natural setup. Running on a small sponge filter and morning sun. All fish are Southeast Asian tropical fish.


----------



## subhendusc

Tank Size 5 feet X 1.5 X 1.5

Substrate Dirt

Light 4 x 54W T5

No Co2 till now


----------



## king kong

Now that I learned how to measure and pay attention, I am giving this 45 another go.
No excuses this time. Thanks everyone for helping me out. :wink2:


----------



## annabel1066

Silang,

What a lovely tank with the natural light streaming through! The simplicity of the design is a pleasure, and I like the lines of the vals(?) in the background and floating leaves of nymphaea(?) against the midsized midground plants. Your fish look quite at home 

Bump: would you mind describing your setup?


----------



## Nigel95

My first forest


----------



## king kong

Nigel, you have a gift that is all I can say.


----------



## theDCpump

Algae eating Dwarf Stphodon gobies and the farlowella cats. 
-peaceful reading room away from work.

The high/low speed wavemaker pusher pumps help project ripples of aesthetic fire on the ceiling.
Dreaming away is easy.


----------



## Sarpijk

Silang said:


> 65 gallon natural setup. Running on a small sponge filter and morning sun. All fish are Southeast Asian tropical fish.


Wow really natural eye catching aquascape. Do you have a journal or the specs anywhere to be read?


----------



## trailsnale

theDCpump,

what size is your tank w/ the a80's?

are you running them at max output?

like that look and am considering the same for a crypt-only 40b.

thanks,


----------



## theDCpump

trailsnale said:


> theDCpump,
> 
> what size is your tank w/ the a80's?
> are you running them at max output?


80 gallon standard rimmed 48x24x16 high. 
Lowest setting. 

I could raise them and turn them up, but the spillover of light changes. I liked the light to stay in the box on the build. The plants are just small anubias and simple Cryptocoryne wendtii.
I personally love the A80 function and quiet sound.
Most people in the know that have advanced tanks do not like what the A80 color spectrum and spread has to offer. They work great for the beginner builds.
I went with what I though was minimalist. Easy plants, a network of driftwood, the tidal 110, and some hydro sponges hooked to a few small Cobalt 900 grey colored powerheads.
Link- 
_http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...goby-build-wattage-minimalist-48x24x16-h.html
_


----------



## Silang

Sarpijk said:


> Wow really natural eye catching aquascape. Do you have a journal or the specs anywhere to be read?


Yes, I have a journal here. Please see my sig below. But brace yourself, it's my first tank, and it went through an unconventional start 🤣


----------



## Silang

annabel1066 said:


> Silang,
> 
> What a lovely tank with the natural light streaming through! The simplicity of the design is a pleasure, and I like the lines of the vals(?) in the background and floating leaves of nymphaea(?) against the midsized midground plants. Your fish look quite at home
> 
> Bump: would you mind describing your setup?


Thank you. Built this small piece of nature with these in mind: low cost, low maintenance, and natural looks. 

My substrate is backyard dirt, topped with gravel and sand I got from a landscape place. 

All hardscapes; rocks, twigs, branches, and leaf litter are from my backyard and from the places I visit when I go outdoors.

My plants are: Vals, Amazon swords, ludwigia repens, bacopa monneiri, and dwarf Lily. No co2. No ferts. But I did use thrive for some weeks before. 

Fish are rather interesting; all are Southeast Asian species. I have 11 tiger barbs as main school. 4 Boesemani rainbowfish and 3 threespot gourami (one gold, two wild-caught) as top dwellers. 1 redtail black shark as the boss. 3 kuhli myersi (giant kuhli loach) and 4 garra flavatra for my bottom dwellers (garras are also algae eaters), and 4 nerite snails and two trumpets (wild caught) as my cleaners. All have their role in the tank. 

I do maybe 30% wc every couple of months (haven't done one in the past 3 now). I never vacuum my substrate; I keep mulm (organic stuff like poop, plant matters, etc.) on my substrate that act as media and natural fertiliser for my plants. I have a small spongefilter for water circulation and help in getting impurities that don't settle to the bottom.

My lighting is the morning sun, maybe 2 hours of direct rays, and up to 8hrs of indirect light for the rest of the day. I do have a 21w bulb now that I use only for viewing in the evening.

See the tank in my sig below for more photos and details. 😉


----------



## king kong

I thought salt was lots of mechanical stuff.....


----------



## capchoby

*Looking good!*

Looks very good! Are you using substrate? Any gravel on top? I ask because in my first nano planted tank I used flourite gravel and the carpet plants are getting trouble to settle and start spreading...


----------



## capchoby

*My first nano*

This is my first nano all the way from México. 
Trying to make my carpets to start spreading. I made a mess with the substrate, sand and gravel. 
DIY Co2. And 10 w led desk lamp been working fine. I use flourish and prime. 30% water changes 3 times a week because it’s just 2 weeks old. 1 oto, 2 olives, 5 cherry sh. 2 guppies, 2 sword kois, 2 nun colored 2 zebras. Any advice will be appreciated :grin2:


----------



## [email protected]

75 gallon final happy


----------



## logarogers

I know this is horrific around these parts but hey... it’s for the kiddos lol. Meet Miley, our first fish. What this does is allow me to do is have all the time in the world to get my 30G live planted tank exactly how I want! I gave Miley a 5.5G home with a filter and heater. I do have a pump but no check valve yet or tubing. Question.. is the pump needed? Anyway. They love her and I agree with them... the betta is gorgeous!









FYI. I’m getting silk plants to replace the plastic. I was ignorant in not knowing that plastic injures fish. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBGwen

My tank - 



 - I'm waiting on an order of xmas moss to add to the fake driftwood. It's my happy place. I know it isn't fancy like some, but I love it and my youngest loves it


----------



## Rogozhin75

My 75 gallon haplochromine tank.

https://youtu.be/0ZV2zt4PeCE


----------



## mourya

BROMLaar said:


> That's my 20 gallon long, it has a carpet of Monte Carlo and currently growing out rotala in the back to get a nice bush out of them! I have a 55 gallon fish only tank and a 10, 5, and 2.5 gallon planted tank which all don't look the best right now because I've been using them as holding tanks temporarily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The carpet looks amazing. What lights are you using. How deep is your tank and how long is it?

Bump:


NBGwen said:


> My tank - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZrcITMrC9c - I'm waiting on an order of xmas moss to add to the fake driftwood. It's my happy place. I know it isn't fancy like some, but I love it and my youngest loves it


Your betta is a beauty. 

What other fish do you have? I see some semi transparent long fish, what are they?


----------



## NBGwen

mourya said:


> Your betta is a beauty.
> 
> What other fish do you have? I see some semi transparent long fish, what are they?


Thanks! I love my betta...I try to make sure I have him well looked after. The white ones are gold skirt tetras (no idea why they call them gold), the semi- transparent ones are glowlight tetras (about 18 of them), there's also red eye/lamp eye tetras, candy cane/false rosy tetras, and hiding are some neon and black neon tetras. There's a bristlenose pleco, 4 corys, some ghost shrimp and otos hiding around the bottom. And Mr Snail the mystery snail was up in the top right corner - he's a good size.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DigityDog70

It's not much but my tanks are improving. 

This is a high tech 20Gal. high with Bolivian Rams and Celestial Pearl Danios A.K.A. Galaxy Rasboras (Danio margaritatus) Nano species that may reach an inch with adults being slightly longer and more vibrant with females being a little plump in the mid-section. 

There are currently two young Bolivian Rams, the third was pushed out and is in another tank with "another Bolivian Ram". 

I'm using a JUP-23 internal UV sterilizer, Finnex 24/7 & a Marineland LED Strip, corner hidden sponge filter, and trying to keep an ivy indoor house plant strain going to help remove nitrates (big fan of floating plants and indoor plants in fish tanks to help with filtration, C2 customer hybrid filter using filter floss. UV Sterilizer provides flow and ample surface agitation so that none of the plants are ever entirely stagnant. I've found that flow about mid-level in the water column generally helps to keep the plants stems stronger and thicker. Currently, EI dosing using Seachem Flourish products mostly and API Co2 boost when I'm out of Excel, which is frequently. 

Mostly struggle with various types of algae on plant leaves and made some change with lighting and water flow to see if it helps. More info. to follow. 

This tank has been a lot of fun and a major learning experience 











https://youtu.be/5TbIEObHbJ8


----------



## sudeep

So this is my very first planted tank which has been up for about 3 months. High tech ada 60p with 6 hour light and co2 addition









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## logarogers

I planted my first plant in my first tank last night! I'm pretty excited. Now to keep them alive!


----------



## Rnasty

Starting up a new 10 gallon. Going with a driftwood attachable plants only. Different java fern and anubias types, and java moss. Probably flame moss in the near future


----------



## davidgibbs

*64L community tank*

Hi there,

Just replanted a few weeks ago, pretty happy with it right now. A few different crypts, java moss, melon sword, vallisneria, sagittaria ... I like all the variety! Have some friendly community fish (green neons and dwarf platys) and some shrimp (cherry & amano). Forgot to clean the glass! Definitely a lot of fun.

-dave


----------



## theDCpump

Rimless 80 gallon. 48x24x16 High.
Anubias, crypts. Gobies.


----------



## KrypleBerry

60 gallon
228 liter
<a href="https://ibb.co/j9GVKm">







</a>
Collected and cleaned all manzanita and rock myself. ?


----------



## theDCpump

KrypleBerry said:


> 60 gallon
> 228 liter ?


If you could, show the fugly side with all the wires and hidden equipment. That's a gorgeous cube tank.


----------



## Discusluv

My 180 gallon geophagus and discus tank. 
Just joined --- hoping to learn more about plants and aquascaping.


----------



## Nigel95

My nano ada 45p - day 86


----------



## Ridemcowgirl

The first pics are my newish 40l south american paludarium. I have some acaras, bolivian rams, and a snail named herbert in there. The last pic is my 10g low tech tank that ive been running for years. I have chery shrimp, corys, a few snails that ive owned since i started the tank, and we just added a beta to it last week.


----------



## secuono

Older pic, over grown now, but I forgot to pull plants to sell this fall.
Forgot to add, 125 gallon for my BGK & her buddies.


----------



## underH20garden

sudeep said:


> So this is my very first planted tank which has been up for about 3 months. High tech ada 60p with 6 hour light and co2 addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


wow amazing just what I am thinking of doing for my 1st planted tank. onlt hope it turns out as nice as yours.
what moss did you use on the bonsai? and where did you get the bonsai?


----------



## Roroco

3 months in and the growth is getting there. Carpet is almost full and the AR Minis finally came back. I will transplant some to the front right once I get enough. 

FYI... those bubble are O2 from the plants and not CO2. I use a Rex Reactor to not see the bubbles, but O2 bubbles make me feel better that CO2 bubble 


https://photos.app.goo.gl/5YKTZ7H7C8twhubF2


----------



## DrDraake

DrDraake said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My first post on here. Started in the hobby when I was a kid and loved it then. Now I have a little munchkin and want to share the hobby with her.
> 
> Started out with the 55 gallon and soon after picked up the 5 gallon tank.
> 
> 55 Gallon:
> Plants:
> I could not tell you all the names. Lots of dwarf baby tears! Pothos out the back and in the filter. Yesterday I picked up creeping Charlie, some kind of broad leaf sword, crypt something, the name anacrusis comes to mind, hair grass and few others. The Java Moss has just exploded and the pine needle one started out as one stalk and I keep propagating it.
> 
> Fish:
> Red eye tetras
> Neon tetras and jumbo neon tetras
> Mickey mouse and some kind of yellow burst platty.
> Red cherry barbs
> plecostomus
> Pictus catfish
> Algae eater
> black kuhli loach
> 
> Filter:
> 1) Tetra 60 gallon HOB filler with FilterPlus Bio-Media
> 2) DIY sump filter:
> DIY overflow drain to sump.
> Lava rocks
> FilterPlus Bio-Media
> 90 watt 100 gallon UV sterilizer
> Pothos
> Heater
> Java Moss
> Lots of dwarf baby tears (just started)
> 
> Light:
> Two 48" T-12 florescent lights
> 24" T-5 daylight bulb in the sump
> 
> Substrate:
> Blue gravel
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 5 Gallon:
> 
> Plants:
> LOTS of dwarf baby tears
> Java Moss
> Little hair grass
> One or two stalks of creeping Charlie
> 
> Fish:
> Few little guppies
> 
> Shrimp:
> Red Cherry
> Neon yellow
> Electric blue
> 
> Filter:
> Little thing it came with in the set
> 
> Light:
> Crap 3 LED light in the hood.
> 150 watt table lamp.
> 
> Substrate:
> 1/2 tank is pink gravel
> 1/2 tank organic soil
> Lava rock stacked up.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Whew... That was a lot of typing on my phone.
> 
> I'm always looking for suggestions on what to do. If you have any questions or any advice please reach out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hello again!

So wanted to do an update to my last post. It's now been 2 months and have some changes in my setup, some new fish, and plants.

I took the plastic planter that I was using as a diy sump filter out as I did not seal it well enough and it started to spring a leak. 🤤

The shrimp I had in the 5 gallon tank all died. [emoji21] I kind of stopped paying attention to it and the plants took over. My wife freaked out and told me to get rid of it.

A friend was getting rid of her 10 gallon tank with two fish in it. I took that along with the 5 gallon and turned it into the new sump system!

Water goes from the overflow I made with the help of YouTube videos down to the 5 gallon where that has hornwort and lava rocks then across a water bridge made from PVC pipe to the 10 gallon that has more hornwort, the UV sterilizer, and lava rock. Them with a monster pond pump it is sprayed back into the main tank with a "T" adaptor on the end.

Photos below.

Don't mind the mess of a tank. The Java Moss and hornwort is out of control!

Happy to answer any questions!
-DrDraake




































































































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houbanna

Just starting this tank. No plants yet


----------



## irie

sudeep said:


> So this is my very first planted tank which has been up for about 3 months. High tech ada 60p with 6 hour light and co2 addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


this is gorgeous! which plants did you use for the tree?


----------



## coldmantis

The last pic I took of this tank before I shut it down at the end of last year.


----------



## sudeep

irie said:


> this is gorgeous! which plants did you use for the tree?


Thank you irie, I used Christmas moss for the tree.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## irie

sudeep said:


> Thank you irie, I used Christmas moss for the tree.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


very impressive! how long would you say it took to "fill out" and look nice and bushy?


----------



## sudeep

irie said:


> very impressive! how long would you say it took to "fill out" and look nice and bushy?


Well I got the tissue culture Christmas moss , the ones in a cup and needed three of them. So they were ok when I put them in also. However in about 3 months with regular ei dosing, they just took of. Sometimes it s a pain to trim them as they sink to the bottom instead of floating like the rest of them. 
https://youtu.be/qzqPBurDSlg
Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeep

underH20garden said:


> wow amazing just what I am thinking of doing for my 1st planted tank. onlt hope it turns out as nice as yours.
> what moss did you use on the bonsai? and where did you get the bonsai?


All the best with you new scape. I used Christmas moss on the bonsai. The bonsai was a dried up bonsai tree my wife which my wife was maintaining a year back. Fortunately for me it dint make it. [emoji3]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winzdk

*First tank - 16 days old*


----------



## shrimptank

*70gal shrimp tank*

My first planted tank, my first shrimp tank. origionally I purchased 8 crs, now I am selling back to the store 100 a month. I don't use co2, fertilizers, or anything.
I have a few cories, kuhli;s, and pleco's which seem to sustain the plants. I am now trying crystal reds and keeping my fingers crossed. but so far so good...


----------



## martalien

*My work in progress*

I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Cahil

15g planted set up


----------



## Cahil

15g low tech planted tank. 5 months old.


----------



## joaoismail

This is a photo of my last one. Doing a new one now


----------



## NicoStark

That is beautiful!!


----------



## NicoStark

*Shrimp River*

CRS, Yellow Cherries & Snakeskin Guppy juvie's.


----------



## 0stress

Beautiful scape! It'll fill in nicely


----------



## ranjib

Nice scape


----------



## MultiTankGuy

*Terryphyte Tank*

Here's a 55 G tank with some Aglaonema house plants immersed in the water. A natural filtration system.

M


----------



## ATM2013

What is the substrate?


----------



## MultiTankGuy

*House Plants in Tank*



ATM2013 said:


> What is the substrate?


Hello ATM...

The substrate is pea-sized gravel. The house plants are in a basket hung above the substrate. 

M


----------



## finfan

MultiTankGuy said:


> Here's a 55 G tank with some Aglaonema house plants immersed in the water. A natural filtration system.
> 
> M


is there fish? if so, what kind?


----------



## MultiTankGuy

*Terraphyte Tank*



finfan said:


> is there fish? if so, what kind?


fin...

There are fish in there as well as a couple of varieties of Anubias. The fish are mainly Red Wag and Sunset Platies and an endless number of Fancy Guppies.

M


----------



## DonoBBD

This is our 75 gallon live plant tank. Eco complete with some red lava rock added. Only a few fish for now.


----------



## evilgenius

I broke down my 15 gal tall office tank, because as it has always been it's an algae factory. I just can't get that balanced correctly. So now all the fish & plants are in my 30 gal home tank. I put the light from the smaller tank next to the over long light I've been using for months now. I have the the bulk of the that light over the left (as you look at it) side where the larger plants are concentrated.









So far I've only lost the one sick dwarf gourami. Everyone else seems healthy. The plants are still alive. I'm using NilocG micro & macro ferts and today I should be getting some florish excel to try and help with the little bit of black beard hair algae that's starting to crop up. I'm doing 6 hours of light with an extra hour of light on the small bar. 40% - 50% water changes every 7 to 10 days using prime with new water.

1 dwarf flame dwarf gourami
1 bearded pleco
2 xray tetras
1 glowlight tetra
1 albino glowlight tetra
8 black neon tetras
10 zebra danios
2 nerite snails


----------



## LisaL

My 40 gallon. Took years to get this look. One Discus, 2 Cardinal Tetras, 7 Emerald Eye Rasbora, 5 Panda Corys, 6 Otocinclus, a ton of Japonica shrimp, and 3 Nerite snails. Milwaukee CO2 system run at 6.8 to 7.0. My fish live forever.


----------



## nelly13b

Here’s my 60g jungle! New member and my first post.


----------



## touch of sky

Welcome! What a gorgeous tank! I would love you to tell us a bit more about it.


----------



## Lindz

this is my 20 gallon tank doesn't have a lot of fish right now though







This is my shrimp tank







This is not exactly a "Tank" but sometimes I find little snail hitchhikers and instead of killing them or letting them over run my tanks I put them in here, very easy to maintain its in front of the window so they eat all the alge:laugh2:


----------



## mohdaves

29 gallon lowtech
java moss only tank
open to suggestions [emoji2]









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamsi

My first planted tank


----------



## capchoby

My 6 gallon nano update


----------



## Rakaal

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=100434&title=20180124_224506c.jpg


----------



## NBGwen

My 55 g leaked. I was going to try to reseal but...i got this 75 g brand new on sale! My LED fit it (Current USA) and I'm using the light that came with it. Had no fish lost so far (transferred from the 55 to a tote then to this one - so lucky). Added a 25 lb bag of sand to my original substrate and replanted it. Looking forward to everything growing in!
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump

*Setting up the the 24x24x30, 74 gallon tower in the corner.*
80gal. reef ready rimless on the left.
80 standard on the right.

The stand and final trim will come later - this stuff takes time.
Powerful nano gobies all day, dream by night.
There is something special about being in that movie room when it is all lit up.


----------



## brandon429

*180 mos*

I had no idea nano freshwater gobies were available can you show me where to buy those wow 9





~Fifteen years ~ an oldie 

Shrimp system ten inch substrate high organic loading laterite

Enduring lifespan, self enriching (with feeding, of course) biosystem.


----------



## pathum

*My 40g still setting up.*

This is my first planted tank. I'm also looking for some advice. My monte carlo plants seem to grow up vertically instead of horizontally. I haven't done any trimmings so far. I have pressurised CO2 injection and I have sufficient levels of lighting. Still since the tank is about only 10 days old I use lights only for 6 hours a day.How can I make my monte carlo grow attached to the substrate to get that carpet look?


----------



## Tank Stand

My first attempt at a planted fish tank. It's 100 litres. This is day 2 and I am new to this. Any feedback will be helpful. Substrate is a mix of Ada Amazonia and eco complete (Amazonia costs too much). Thank you (also not sure why the picture becomes blurry after being resized).


----------



## finfan

This is an old FTS of my ADA 120P, it is still running, but without plants now. I have plans to revamp it in 2018!


----------



## KrypleBerry

My 60 gallon cube.


----------



## phlppt

cool


----------



## Tank Stand

finfan said:


> This is an old FTS of my ADA 120P, it is still running, but without plants now. I have plans to revamp it in 2018!


Do you have more pictures of the tank? It looks very good.


----------



## Thecolumbiaplantguy

What kind of fish?


----------



## finfan

Tank Stand said:


> Do you have more pictures of the tank? It looks very good.



thanks, actually have a whole thread here, but the links to the picture don't work and I don't have the password anymore, so I can't find most of the pictures, I did google and found couple, one shows same version from top (kinda) and I had two different scapes on it, the above one was the second version, the first one is shown below


----------



## Clappies

Hi, new member here and my first post.

My 65gal high-tech attempt.









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## darin.clapp

*New setup*

Day 1 of new nano tank

About:

30l cube
ADA Amazonia Light substrate
Chihiros A-Series plus
Plants:

Staurogyne Repens (Tropica 1-2-Grow! Tissue culture)
Hygrophila pinnatifida (Tropica 1-2-Grow! Tissue culture) - Mostly in back behind rocks and attached on back of driftwood
Bucephalandra Purple Blue
Bucephalandra Brownie Helena
Bucephalandra Black Centipede
Bucephalandra Mini Coin

I haven't decided on critters for this yet Leaning towards CPDs or Green Neon Tetras.


----------



## theDCpump

Taking down the rimless 80 and setting up a replacement 74 gallon corner tower where a 60 gallon cube sat.
Cleaning up a mess of cords and old plants.
- 3.7 gallon rimless pico cube in the closet.

Movies and internet on the screen when needed.


----------



## finfan

Man... is that fish disco room? haha... nice set up man.


----------



## Elapid87

I've currently got three tanks. My biggest is an Aqueon 29 gallon high. I wish so badly I had room for something bigger! This is about the best it's ever looked. It's currently stocked with a shoal of odessa barbs, kuhli loaches, panda corys, and a single lavender gourami (and some hard-working nerite snails!).


----------



## sethicusprime

*My planted picotope*

My planted picotope that is a little over a week old.


----------



## MKultra

*New member, 1st post.*

Hi all, new member as of today. Been dabbling in fish/plant keeping most of my adult life but only really got back into the hobby this past year. Been experimenting with walstad tanks but here are my most recent iterations. I have 1 more NPT at work that ill post later. Would love ANY feedback, 

1st up:
Started mid December 2017
Fluval Osaka 400l. 
Marineland 220 canister
Pool filter sand and flora max. 
30 watt SOLLA LED flood 6500k.
co2, standard diffuser. 
Local hard cape. Mostly granite. 
Anubis, jungle val, crypts, s repens, a sm. amazon sword and cardamine. 
8 BSTs and 6 Cherry barbs. 4 BNPs. 


Unfortunately had ich come in with my last round of BSTs so had to raise the temp and treat with meds... the caramine did NOT like the temp raise. 
Battling some fuzz and stag algea

2nd up:
11 gal tall. 
15 watt SOLLA 5500k led flood light and nicrew cheapo amazon light. 
old school HOB with lava rock. 
co2 diffused in a dish scrubber with airstone in the HOB (works great)
Flourite black
More local hardscape
s Repens, wisteria, crypts, some val.

6 ember tetras and 2 emerald eye rasboras (want more cant find)
full of cherry shrimp. 
Battling BBA and just nuked my planaria problem with dewormer.... 

I dose with API leaf zone and flourish advance and thats it..

Looking forward to joining the community!


----------



## -Sutekh

It's nothing as beautiful as all of yours, but this is my first planted tank ever (besides the one i messed up learning everything by trial and error) Only been up for 2 months.  Not sure if I should try to cram more plants in or just let all the crypts fill in slowly. Never had crypt melt, and they all seem to be sprouting, so I guess that is good! :grin2:

Everyone has such beautiful tanks compared to mine!!! I'm still learning though. Can't wait to learn more from you all!


----------



## bshaw12

Here is my 15 gallon hybrid tank- plant suggestions?


----------



## mohdaves

KrypleBerry said:


> My 60 gallon cube.


greenthumbscapers?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry

mohdaves said:


> KrypleBerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 60 gallon cube.
> 
> 
> 
> greenthumbscapers??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yes Indeed!  I frequent this forum for the wealth of information and friendly, talented community. I was meandering around here before my wife got me to participate on IG, and I still do.


----------



## griffin_pak

3 gallons-ish


----------



## mohdaves

KrypleBerry said:


> Yes Indeed!  I frequent this forum for the wealth of information and friendly, talented community. I was meandering around here before my wife got me to participate on IG, and I still do.


love your tanks on IG, specially the 60g cube, waiting for Christmas moss update [emoji3]

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry

mohdaves said:


> KrypleBerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I frequent this forum for the wealth of information and friendly, talented community. I was meandering around here before my wife got me to participate on IG, and I still do.
> 
> 
> 
> love your tanks on IG, specially the 60g cube, waiting for Christmas moss update [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you! It has been fun participating with the IG community! Lots of talented folks on there as well.  Im loving the christmas moss... to be honest I like the look better than the riccia, even though the riccia is amazing. I have high hopes for this layout as is matures, I can see it in my mind til then. The cryptocoryne balansae is starting to take off in the back, as is my strip of wendtii. I think once the layers become more filled out with vegetation it will have a nice feel. Slow growers in this tank mostly compared to stems so it takes a little time but I love the look and having a bit less maintenance on my schedule isnt an issue for me either.  Some shots just for TPT.


----------



## Tnalp

Desktop 45cm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coronarex

40 Breeder. This is my first high tech tank. Things are going well. Planning another soon. Thinking about getting a UNS tank.


----------



## Rollintent

75 gallon, No CO2. Planted just two weeks now! Doing good, nitrogen cycle just winding down and ready to start stocking up a community of fishes.


----------



## mnafisrusly

Am quite embarassed to post after hundreds of awesome tank pics in this thread, for im a 'freshie' but why not, maybe some advice could be used as i dont think it get close to natural at all.. 48 x 24 x24 empty upper area Dont have good camera.
P/s: Still looking to change the lighting.
















Sent from my SM-J730G using Tapatalk


----------



## nycman

180G started last last summer with DSM. Using tap water (50 TDS) instead of RO/DI. LifeReef wet dry filter converted to typical marine reef sump. Running Purigen and Bioballs in the media cannisters in the sump. Occassionally running GFO in an external fluidized cannister. Two 24" by 2' rex grigg style CO2 reactors plumbed into my two return lines. Reef Savvy ghost overflow in display tank. GHL Mitras 7006 lighting.

Bump: 180G started last last summer with DSM. Using tap water (50 TDS) instead of RO/DI. LifeReef wet dry filter converted to typical marine reef sump. Running Purigen and Bioballs in the media cannisters in the sump. Occassionally running GFO in an external fluidized cannister. Two 24" by 2' rex grigg style CO2 reactors plumbed into my two return lines, each connected to its own tank and regulator. Reef Savvy ghost overflow in display tank. GHL Mitras LX7006 lighting.

Bump: 180G started last last summer with DSM. Using tap water (50 TDS) instead of RO/DI. LifeReef wet dry filter converted to typical marine reef sump. Running Purigen and Bioballs in the media cannisters in the sump. Occassionally running GFO in an external fluidized cannister. Two 24" by 2' rex grigg style CO2 reactors plumbed into my two return lines, each connected to its own tank and regulator. Reef Savvy ghost overflow in display tank. GHL Mitras LX7006 lighting.


----------



## theDCpump

*Setting up the driftwood in the 74 gallon tower dwarf goby tank, and feeding Stinky-Pete the freshwater dwarf pipefish.*
- what a silly little creature.


----------



## reyhabeas

Shan4404 said:


> Update! It's still a random mess lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice tank! Do your angels often get aggressive with the others?


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

Well this is my first tank (ADA 60P) and its only 1 1/2 weeks old but I think it looks good enough to add. Here we go































Updated photo 3 weeks old, added buce. Again sorry for the iPhone pics ):


----------



## FreshPuff

*My 48gal*

Heres my aquarium from hardscape to planted. Last photo was taken 5 weeks after planting.


----------



## Luisgopr56

This is my 55 gallon planted aquarium. First day! My first post here!!


----------



## DrDraake

So the tanks have went through many changes since my post in November.

Take a look where it has evolved to...

Now the 55 gallon tank with hornwort out the wazoo that overflows to the 5 gallon filled with lava rock then a water bridge to the 10 gallon that has lots of hornwort.

Started out with a few Molly's and a few Guppies... Live bearers have filled these 3 tanks. The babies get sucked down the Overflow and then end up in the five gallon then go over the Water Bridge to the 10.

Let me know your thoughts guys.








































































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## garothmaan

My Tank 6 Months now


----------

